# catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

naja...da ich ja nun aus der ccc rausgeflogen bin, da ich kein catch & releaser bin, möchte ich mal gerne hier eure stellungnahme dazu wissen......ok...einen 40 pfund karpfen würde ich wohl auch ( aufgrund seiner treuen augen  ) die freiheit wiedergeben...aber ansonsten habe ich alles was massig war auch verspachtelt....wieso also dieser wahn bei der ccc....mal ganz ehrlich..catch & release ist bestimmt nicht gerade der sinn des angelns...ich esse wenigstens was ich fange und mache dies nicht nur aus geilheit, wie manche, die noch nicht mal fisch mögen aber angeln gehen.........


----------



## Fishkopping (7. Juli 2003)

Hi...

Also ich finde Catch&Release auch nicht gerade Hammer! Man
angelt ja nicht nur wegen dem Drill, also ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich inde das dieses Catch&Release eigentlich Tierquälerei ist, denn man muss keinen Fisch unnötig streßen und verletzen. Denn einem fisch tut das bestimmt nicht gut... Also ich bin auf deiner Seite.


----------



## Franky (7. Juli 2003)

Tscha... Mal wieder.... :q:q:q

Klick mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.d...id=38124&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


C&R und Entnahme in gesundem Maße betrieben, wie man es mit sich selbst verantworten kann, ist meiner Meinung nach gut vertretbar. Aber - muß jeder selber wissen...


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

ja aber ist das nicht heftig wenn diese specimen fuzzies mich fragen ob das ein schlechter scherz ist, das ich die fische esse und mich dann einfachen feuern ???? obwohl ich sogar nen nettes langes vorstellposting gemacht habe.UND NOCH NICHT RUMGEPÖBELT hatte )


----------



## Dentro (7. Juli 2003)

wenn Du den Fisch nicht haben willst, dann lass ihn doch beim abködern wieder ins Wasser. (Musse bissken spanned machen)

Dentro


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

hmm?? da hassu glaub ich was falsch verstanden...ich setze eigentlich nur untermassige oder in schonzeit befindliche fische zurück......( und brassen...bähh....)


----------



## Case (7. Juli 2003)

Herzlich willkommen in der Catch and Filets Fraktion..

Jungs... der mußte einfach..)
Case


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

naja..du weist ja beim zurücksetzen ist er ausversehen in mein filetiermesser gefallen


----------



## Blex (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo tobs!!!
Neu hier im Board?
Ich finde es auch sinnlos! #d
Aber jedem das Seinige. Dieses Thema wird auch hier im Board oft angesprochen und endet in sinnlosen Diskussionen. Mit solch einer Frage stichst Du in ein Hornissennest. Da Du scheinbar der gleichen Meinung bist wie ich, wirst Du eine Menge Antworten erhalten, die Dir nicht gefallen. Mach Dir nichts draus - dieses Thema ist hier schon etliche Male ausdiskutiert worden und ich denke die meisten können es nicht mehr hören. #q
Franky hat Dir schon den Link gezeigt - dort wirst Du alle Antworten finden. #6
MfG BLEX <a href="http://www.8ung.at/smileys" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.8ung.at/smileys/ressourcen/joint/joint000002.gif" border="0"></a>


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

jo...habs schon durchstöbert.....habe nicht die suchen funktion benutzt, da ich halt gerade einen tierischen brass auf die ccc fuzzies hatte und das ma loswerden musste......muss mir ( da ich ja hier noch nich rausgeflogen bin  ) noch nen schicken avatar zulegen ma schauen was sich da so machen lässt 

falls sonst fragen sind, löchert mich ruhig


----------



## Dentro (7. Juli 2003)

sorry, hast recht. ich nehme auch Fische die mir *schmecken* mit. 
Warum auch nicht? Dafür angelt man ja.
Setze aber den einen oder andern wieder auf meine Methode zurück.
PS: Sollte jedem Angler sebst überlassen sein was er mit seinem Fang macht (mM)


----------



## Case (7. Juli 2003)

Lass es .! Ist ein Schei?e Thema von dem man im Netz besser die Finger lässt. Nix als Ärger. Tausendmal diskutiert, tausendmal ist nix passiert außer Streitereien.

Brat Deine Fische und schreib nicht drüber
Case


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

naja...geht halt in meinen kopf nicht rein.....weil c&r niemals der urgedanke von angeln sein kann.....aber is ja auch schnuppe


----------



## Tinsen (7. Juli 2003)

@ tobs:

gib bitte c&c in die ab-suchmaschine und lies 5 tage durch und dann schweig fein still zu dem thema ...  

ansonsten herzlich willkommen an board !

@ franky:

danke !


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

jaja....also wollen wir den thread mal als closed ansehen


----------



## Mühle (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

hätte mich zwar in diesem thread auch nicht geäußert, da wir das gleiche Thema (es wird immer wieder auftauchen, solange es Angler gibt... )diesmal wirklich ganz kurz zuvor besprochen haben, aber das Abwürgen von threads mit dem Argument, es gebe ja doch nur Zank und Streit, kann ich wirklich nicht gutheißen.#u 

Es drückt für mich eher die Kapitulation vor einer kontroversen, aber sachliche bleibenden Diskussion aus.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

hab ich doch garnicht gesagt.......das hat case gesagt.....bloss ich möchte hier als neuling auch nicht die dicke schienen fahren und gleich von anfang an das oberarschloch sein


----------



## Mühle (7. Juli 2003)

@ tobs

Dich meinte ich auch nicht. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## nikmark (7. Juli 2003)

Als ich anfangs der 80'er mit meinem selbstgebauten C64-Modem (Textorientiert) meine ersten Forenerfahrungen gesammelt habe, hieß es immer als "eiserner Grundsatz", ..., "immer erst lesen. lesen und lesen !!!!,... wenn du alles gelesen hast, kannst du fragen !!!!!!!.

Es gibt doch eine Suchfunktion !!!

@ Dok
Vielleicht ist es deshalb auch ganz sinnvoll, die Anzahl der Postings wegzulassen

:m :m 

Nikmark


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

@nikmark

ich glaube ich weiss was ich tue......ich habe unix studiert und hatte meinen ersten rechner mit 11....desweiteren hatte ich eine sehr gut besuchte webpage....( hart-core.de ) wenn du dich in der szene auskennst wirst du diese auch noch kennen....also nenne mich bitte nicht einen rookie


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

ich hatte halt nur nen brass auf diese ccc fuzzies und wollte das los werden ....


----------



## Mühle (7. Juli 2003)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen: Wenn ich Tobs wäre würde mir dieser Einstand ins AB nicht gut gefallen.

Wenn wir das mit der Suchfunktion wirklich zukünftig so ernst nehmen wollen (ich sehe schon ein, dass zum Thema Catch& Release vermutlich wirklich schon alles gesagt worden ist), dann glaube ich, können wir hier bald über gar nicht mehr diskutieren, außer die jeweils aktuellen Bundesligaergebnisse.#t 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

ähhh.....lieber die aktuellen WRC ergebnisse.....fussball ist nicht mehr so mein ding...


----------



## Mühle (7. Juli 2003)

Hähä. Ok. Halten wir wenigstens das als kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner fest.... 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## nikmark (7. Juli 2003)

@ tobs

Dann kommen wir ja aus der gleichen Szene #h #h #h 

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das die gute, alte Kultur des Lesens und "einfach nur Lernens" irgendwie verloren gegangen ist. Es gibt halt viele Lamer


Gruß

Nikmark


----------



## nikmark (7. Juli 2003)

@ Mühle

Ich bin übrigens in 14 Tagen in Bonn.
Wie wäre es mit ein paar Aalen ????

Nikmark


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

du kennst also noch die hart-core.de zeit ??? ich bin Dee...der verrückte der mal nen mainboard gelappt hat ........


----------



## Mühle (7. Juli 2003)

@ nikmark

Dann gib mal beizeiten die Eckdaten an, dann kann das was werden mit den Schleichern. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## nikmark (7. Juli 2003)

@ tobbs

Wir waren doch eigentlich nie auf den bunten "www-Seiten" !!
Warum wirbst du jetzt mit deiner ?????

Ausserdem haben wir nie geprahlt !

Nikmark


@ tobbs
kein guter Einstieg für dich in diesen Board (persönliche Meinung !)


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

hallo ???? die seite gibt es seit 2 jahren nicht mehr...das ist pure nostalgie und ausserdem ist es interessant mal einige leser der seite zu kennen....

den zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht....sicherlich habe ich mich zuerst mit dem gopher beschäftigt...aber ich finde es nicht als schande mal eine gute hp gehabt zu haben...


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

und das arpanet müsstest du auch noch kennen


----------



## nikmark (7. Juli 2003)

SELBStVERSTÄNDLICH,
aber wir sind hier in einem ANGLERBOARD und nicht in einem Selbstdarstellungsforum für verkannte Hacker !!!!

Also antworte und frage nur mit  Anglerthemen, 


ZU DEM WAS DU JETZT GERADE AUFZIEHST WERDE ICH AB SOFORT NICHT MEHR ANTWORTEN.

Gutes Nächtle


Nikmark


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

sach ma merkst du noch was ???? ich habe niemals von hackern oder crackern gesprochen...wenn du ein selbstdarstellungsproblem hast, dann sag bescheid und ich bin aus diesem forum weg, da ich mich ja nicht deiner einer anpasse und dir zu füssen liege....weil du müll laberst........

du machst ja echt einen auf dicke tasche...ja keinen smalltalk......naja...da dich wohl alle verteidigen werden ( alt eingesessen hat immer recht ) is t wohl meine mitgliedschaft hier auch im eimer.....


dankeschön.....

hauptsache engstirnig denken.....der rest kommt von alleine


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

und ausserdem.......hast du unix studiert ???? nein ??? dann reiss dein maul nicht im bezug auf hacker auf......windows user...


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

naa...was los...keiner der mich disst wie es allgemein üblich ist ?....


kein wunder das diese foren nur eine community haben........was sie sagen ist gesetz und kritik führt zu einem ausschluss...


----------



## nikmark (7. Juli 2003)

No Comment !!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juli 2003)

He Leute. Reist euch mal bitte zusammen. Wenn das so weiter geht mach ich das Thema dicht. Ich kenne nicht eure Probleme von früher, will ich auch nicht. Aber wir sind hier ein Anglerboard und kein Volllaberboard. Alles klar!!!


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

ja is gut...ich kannte den typen vorher nicht.....aber close den thread und kicke mich.....ich bin ja der böse, da er schon länger member ist........kritik ist ja nicht gewünscht, vor allem nicht an membern ....das kenne ich schon.....

schade...ich hatte echt lust hier mal wirklich was auszutauschen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juli 2003)

Hier wird niemand gekickt. Jedenfalls nicht so schnell. Es sei denn du willst das wirklich. 
Halte dich einfach an die Regeln und das gute Benehmen und du kannst noch lange Mitglied sein im AB.


----------



## Franky (7. Juli 2003)

Moin Tobs,

sorry - aber wenn man heisse Themen beginnt und dann keine paar Stunden später mit einem "kick mich" endet - zeugt nicht von Rückgrat....

Jeder ist willkommen - solange hier sachlich diskutiert wird!!!!!

Ich bin durchaus kritikfähig - und sicher kann ich Deinen Ärger verstehen, von wegen:


> ich hatte halt nur nen brass auf diese ccc fuzzies und wollte das los werden ....


Wir sind hier keine Plattform um über andere Foren herzuziehen, vor allem nicht, weil ich die Hintergründe nicht kenne und kennenlernen will!

Anglerboard und nicht "Laberboard" - da hat Jörg schon vollkommen recht! Kannst Du das akzeptieren, bist Du herzlich willkommen!


----------



## hecht24 (7. Juli 2003)

jup dem ist nichts hinzuzufuegen
:m :m :m


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

oh ...ich habe eine menge rückrat....jedoch weiss ich aus erfahrung, das eher der neue gedisst wird als der alt eingesessene....und wenn einer von euch meine alte hp kennt und von unix ahnung hat...wird er mir zustimmen...auch wenn es nict unbedingt mit dem fishing zu tuen hat....aber ....hey...smalltalk ist der inhalt jeder freundschaft


----------



## tobs (7. Juli 2003)

also wie es wohl aussieht, bin ich wieder mal das arschloch und ihr bleibt eure eingeschworene gemeinde.......ok....schade ich dachte mit euch kann man spass haben......aber irrtum....verbohrt wie alle anderen classic foren.....löscht meinen account und dann ist gut.....ich werde mich hier nicht mehr äussern.....ich kenne genügend leute, die das, was ich tue total befürworten.....


so long..


----------



## nikmark (7. Juli 2003)

Tut mir leid, das ich mich mitreissen lassen habe.
Ich kann nur nur dieses CCC-Gequatsche und die Trittbrettfahrer nicht leiden.

Ich glaube, wer meine bisherigen Postings hier gelesen hat, weiß, das es mir nur ums Angeln geht, Es ist immer sehr wohltuend, zu spüren, das hier klare Grenzen und Interessen vorherrschen. 

Deshalb war es vorhin auch wichtig auf die Postings von Tobbs zu antworten.

Entschuldigung Tobbs, wenn ich dich verletzt habe,
aber hier geht es wirklich nur um das Angeln und den Schnack drumrum.

Ich bin auch noch nicht lange dabei, aber ich denke hier im Board hat keiner Eliteansprüche.

(Wenn du einverstandenden bist, vergesse ich deine PN von eben ).
War nicht so gut !


Willkommen im Board

Nikmark




:m :m :m :m :m


----------



## Franky (7. Juli 2003)

@ Tobs:
Wenn Du das so siehst, tut es mir leid - ich werde das wohl nicht ändern können. Wenn Du meinst, Dich selbst in diese Ecke stellen zu müssen, ebenso!

Ich habe ausserdem besseres zu tun, als mir Gedanken darüber zu machen, was wer wann wo tut...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Juli 2003)

Moin tobs!
Wenn du überall son Müll postest wie ier ist es eigentlich kein Wunder das du immer raus geflogen bist. Echt mal!
Wir haben absolut nichts gegen neue Mitglieder,es sind nicht umsonst schon über 2500 User in diesem Forum. Nur benehmen muß man sich können und das lässt du in deinen ersten Postings vermissen. 
Versuch es doch einfach noch mal neu und alles ist gut!


----------



## nikmark (7. Juli 2003)

Ich sag nach der PM nichts mehr dazu :e :e :e 


Nikmark


----------



## AndreL (7. Juli 2003)

@tobs,
sach ma, ist es dein erklärtes Ziel dich um jeden Preis bei allen unbeliebt zu machen? Ich selber streite ja nun auch gerne mit allen möglichen Leuten über diverse Themen, und ich neige auch dazu "ziemlich" bestimmend und rechthaberisch zu sein, aber was du da machst grenzt ja schon an Masochismus, oder du versuchst einen Rekord in Rauswürfen aufzustellen. Mann wir sind doch hier nicht im Krieg, und müssen auch nicht nach der Devise aggieren "wer zuerst tot ist hat verloren"!  Also ehrlich, keiner wird dir hier deinen Standpunkt übel nehmen ( bezogen auf C&R) . Aber die Atacken die du hier fährst sind wirklich" erstaunlich Destruktiv" .
Schönen Abend noch........


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juli 2003)

Registriert seit: Heute 
Status: Von den Moderatoren gesperrt  

ABSOLUTER REKORD ! 

Mehr fällt mir dazu echt nicht ein.


----------



## Nilsmaster (7. Juli 2003)

Was war den das?


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Juli 2003)

Jetzt mal ohne (sich aufdrängende ) Hintergedanken :

Willkommen an BOARD, Nilsmaster !#h #h #h


----------



## Dentro (8. Juli 2003)

Jau: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nils

Ist echt schön bei Euch...ähh ich muss weg  :q  :q


----------



## Blex (8. Juli 2003)

@ Nilsmaster
Das frag ich mich auch !!!

Kommt hier so etwas öfter vor?
Gruß BLEX


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2003)

Tscha... Das hab ich mich auch gefragt!
Willkommen Nils!

Um gleich auf des Blexens Frage zu antworten:
DAS sind Ausnahmen! Gottseinschrank!


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. Juli 2003)

Liebe Angelkameraden,

Catch and relaese verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz!!! Es heißt doch: "Niemand darf einem Tier ohne wichtigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen". Im Fischereigesetz heißt es: "Alle Fische, welche das Mindestmaß erreicht haben, müssen sofort fachgerecht getötet werden. Angler, welche nur wegen des Drills angeln, sind in meinen Augen keine richtigen Angler!!!

Gruß und Petri heil
Alexander2781


----------



## magic.j (8. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

So ich will mal meinen Senf dazu geben.Also ich bin kein 100%iger C&R Vertreter,aber ich denke,dass man nicht immer sein Fanglimit ausnützen muss,denn das kann ein Gewässer auch kaputt machen,man wundert sich,wie z.b Bei uns am Baggersee (40ha),dürfen(können) Leute von 4 Vereinen angeln (mal vorsichtig geschätzt 1000 Leute angeln.Wenn jeder nun sein FAnglimit ausnützen würde,wäre der See bald leer.Ich nehme auch gerne mal ein Fisch mit nachhause,aber nur so viele wie ich mit der Familie essen kann (ca. 1 Karpfen oder Hecht im Monat).Den Rest wird wieder reingeworfen.
Warum sind denn die Bestände in Holland so gut?Weil dort C&R betrieben wird.Wie gesagt,bin ich der Meinung,dass man ein gesundes Maß finden sollte und  nicht alles abschlachten sollte.

Und mal ehrlich,was macht ihr mit nem 20 pfd Karpfen?Ich nehme lieber die Karpfen mit 2-4 Kilko mit.

Ich habe mal erlebt an diesem Baggesee (Case du fängst dort deine Hechte),dass ein Angler seine Frau immer zum Auto schickte mit einer Plastiktüte,in der Karpfen waren,das ging ein paar mal so (ca 10 Stück),das ist unverfroren und unverantwortlich und strafbar.DA ging mir die Hutschnur hoch.Solche Leute machen mit aller Gewalt das Gewässer kaputt.Naja hat ja eigendlich nichts damit zu tun.Aber mir war danach das zu erzählen.


Mfg
Magic.j


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (8. Juli 2003)

hi, also ich nehm eigentlich auch meine fische immer mit, weil 1. ich geh nicht so oft algeln und dadurch kann der fisch alle gegessen werden und 2. ich fang nie so viel und 3. wenn es zuviel würd , geht der fisch heit an nachbarn, die freuen sich drüber

Gruß Markus


----------



## Quappenqualle (8. Juli 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie's Euch so geht, aber bei mir kommt es von Zeit zu Zeit vor, dass der eine oder andere Fisch sich ganz plötzlich selbständig macht und ins Wasser abdackelt.   Natürlich versuche ich Ihn dann immer noch mit allem was grad so rumliegt zu kriegen (quasi auf der Flucht erschossen... )) aber meistens kann das Tierchen entkommen.


----------



## jackcrevalle (8. Juli 2003)

@Quappenqualle

hai, ja das iss ja auch die einzige offizielle moeglichkeit einen massigen fisch den man nicht haben will die freiheit wieder zu schenken.

ich nehme uebrigens auch fast alle massigen fische mit, die ich in unserern heimischen gewaessern fange, ....wenn ich was fange. ich vertrete die meinung, dass 7 bis 8 raubfische pro jahr net soo arg den fischbestand beschnippsen. es gab ja auch jahre wo ich wenns hochkommt 2 hechte gefangen habe. 

es soll ja auch leute geben, die egal was sie fangen einfach nebendran legen und einfach krepieren lassen, und wenn sie dann gehen, dann bleiben die fische halt einfach da, die moewen holen sich halt ihren teil. das find ich sch..ich glaub ich bin a weng abgeschweifft.


----------



## siegerlaender (8. Juli 2003)

.....ich liebe dieses thema :q
bin immer noch der selben meinung: der fisch ist KEIN sportgerät!


----------



## rob (8. Juli 2003)

@magic.j!!!!
danke....du sprichst mir aus der seele....
lg rob


----------



## nachoman (8. Juli 2003)

... ... ... .  So da könnt ihr euch austoben!:q :q  Also zu meiner Haltung gegenüber C&R will ich absolut kein Statement abgeben und ich wünsch euch noch eine erfolgreiche Diskussionsrunde! #h #u #u #u #u #u #u


----------



## Case (8. Juli 2003)

Jau, magic..
Und ich hab letztes Jahr bei ca 30 Angeltagen speziell auf Hecht insgesamt 4 maßige gefangen und auch mitgenommen. Und wer jetzt meint ich hätte die auch noch zurücksetzen sollen landet auf meiner Ignorier-Liste wie der Kerl von gestern abend. Übrigens schon auf Seite 2 von den Threat. Kann deshalb den weiteren Verlauf des threats nicht komentieren.

Also Leute gibts....??
Case


----------



## Forellenfreund (8. Juli 2003)

ups....   da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Board und dann :q  :q  :q  .....

auch mir juckt es jedesmal in den Fingern wenn ich das so lese und mir fallen viele Sachen ein die ich gerne sofort schreiben würde.

Obwohl dieser Thread ja direkt einen lustigen Eröffnungsposter hatte..... 

mal am Rande....  wo ist er rausgeflogen ???  bei CCC ...??? Was ist das ? Ein Club ?

Wäre nett wenn mich einer aufklären würde !    :b

Zum Thema nur ganz kurz. Da muß ich mich wiederholen da ich es halt echt nicht verstehe.
-------


An das Wasser gehen und sich IMMER zu 100% sicher sein das man keinen Fisch mitnimmt geht nicht in meine Rübe rein. 
Dagegen findet ein 6 Jähriger Argumente.

BEI JEDER ANDEREN ART DES ANGELNS  soll jeder selber mit seinem Menschenverstand verantworten  wieviel Fisch er mitnimmt. Je nach Gewässer usw. 


Wie ein Vorposter schon richtig sagte ... 

Der Fisch ist kein SPORTGERÄT !

Wenn ich an die Argumente denke die letztes Jahr bzgl. Karpfensack und Schmerzempfinden von Fischen gebracht wurden wird mir jetzt noch ganz schwummrig vor Augen.  ;+

Direkt zu sagen diese Diskussion fürt zu nix finde ich auch nicht gut da es ja schon fast einer Kapitulation gleich kommt.

Vielleicht kann  man Karpfen Kuno ....

( hoffentlich gibt es den Nic jetzt nicht wirklich, wenn ja dann sorry...  :q  )    

.... der schon seit 10 Jahren nur mit 100 mm Boilies angelt  und stolz erkärt das er in diesem Zeitraum nicht einen Fisch mitgenommen hat  nicht mehr mit der Message erreichen. 

Aber hier sind viele junge Leute im Board die man vielleicht noch zum nachdenken bringen kann.



jruuuus aus Ddorf


Sven


----------



## Bergi (8. Juli 2003)

@ forellenfreund:
Das ist ein Forum was sich alleine mit dem modernen Karpfenangeln beschäftigt!
www.cologne-carp-connection.de

@all:
Ich sage zu C&R auch nicht mehr viel(auf Karpfen bezogen),handle mir sonst nur wieder böse Blicke ein 
Ich habe grad was interessantes zu C&R gefunden!Ich unterstütze die Meinung von Nollert voll und ganz!Wen´s interessiert:
http://www.carp.de/berichte/2002/02/catch_and_release/index.shtml


----------



## Zwergpirat (8. Juli 2003)

Interessanterweise bezeichnet Herr Nollert das was er betreibt als Sport;+ 

Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Karpfen dazu sagen


----------



## Mühle (8. Juli 2003)

Hehe, habe mir die Stellungnahme Nollerts gerade durchgelesen. Die Argumentation ist in der Tat so verwirrend, dass man den Fehler beim Drüberlesen nicht einfach findet. 
Er übersieht, dass der "Kochtopfangler" den Fisch fängt, UM ihn zu verwerten und dass beim Catch&Release-Angler ein ähnlich akzeptabler Zweck eben naturgemäß größerer Argumenatationskünste bedarf. 

Ich für meinen Teil praktiziere kein C&R, lasse aber jedem die Frreiheit, dies zu tun, wobei ich schon verstehe, dass man von der C&R-Fraktion ein höheres Maß an Rechtfertigung ihres Motivs zum Angeln verlangt als bei den anderen Anglern, bei denen das Motiv objektiv erkennbar ist.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Forellenfreund (8. Juli 2003)

@Bergi

habe mal den Anfangsbrüller rauskopiert.
-------------------

Man kann keinem Nichtangler oder Nichtkarpfenangler (und das ist die klare Mehrheit der Bevölkerung) plausibel erklären, warum man einen Fisch gezielt fängt, um ihn dann wieder frei zu lassen. Unser Handeln macht mit den scharfen Brillen, mit denen wir oft betrachtet werden, für diese, genau genommen keinen direkten Sinn.
Jetzt wollte ich an dieser Stelle eigentlich einen Vergleich mit einer anderen Sportart anbringen und dadurch deutlich machen, dass wir ungerecht behandelt werden und bei allen anderen Sportarten, die mit Tieren zu tun haben, niemals solche Probleme auftauchen! Leider habe ich kein passendes Beispiel gefunden!
--------




Er hat es verstanden und versucht trotzdem sein Handeln zu erklären.....  lol  :q




Cheers

Sven


----------



## Forellenfreund (8. Juli 2003)

@Mühle ....

mir ist auch noch ganz schwindelig von Mr. Nölle.....  geiler Typ.....

sehr witzig gewesen ......


:q  :q   ......


----------



## Mühle (8. Juli 2003)

@ Forellenfreund

Immerhin ist er ehrlich... 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Zwergpirat (8. Juli 2003)

Der Knaller ist der vorletzte Absatz, in dem es um Quälen und Stresszufügen ( im Original allerdings "Stresszuführen", tolles Wort ) geht.
Den muss man sich wirklich mehrmals durchlesen, damit die ganze Komik dieser hahnebüchenen Argumentationskette mitbekommt.


----------



## Fischbox (8. Juli 2003)

Jau, der Herr Nollert hat seinen hohlen Text schön schlau geschrieben. Inhaltlich bleiben aber doch ziemlich viel Fragen offen bzw. werden in einer haaresträubenden Oberflächlichkeit beantwortet.

Ich für meine Teil halte das so: Ich angel nur auf Fische die ich auch verwerten möchte. Fange ich einen Fisch der über meinem persönlichen Mindestmaß liegt (das ist das Maß, ab dem an dem Fisch auch was dran ist) dann wird die Kreatur betäubt und abgestochen, um ihr unnötigen Stress zu ersparen. Fange ich einen Kapitalen, dann mache ich es von dem wahrscheinlichen Alter des Fisches abhängig, ob ich ihn mitnehme oder nicht. Ein Meterhecht in einem fischreichen See ist meist sehr jung und dementsprechend angenehmer zu genießen als ein gleich großer Fisch aus einem nahrungsarmen Fischwasser. 
Ich kann niemanden verstehen der einen Fisch nur zum eigenen Vergnügen einen Kampf auf Leben und Tod aufzwingt. Und genau das ist das für den Fisch. Ob der Fisch sich dem Ernst der Lage beim Drill bewusst ist, das weiß ich allerdings nicht. Für mich muß aber auch nicht alles zu 100% wissenschaftlich bewiesen sein, denn ich bilde mir noch sehr gerne mal meine eigene (menschliche)Meinung und handel dann auch nach dieser, ohne mich hinter den Aussagen anderer zu verstecken.

Guten Appetit!! Es gibt jetzt Dorsch!


----------



## Tiffy (8. Juli 2003)

Ich weiß nicht. Wer den Fisch fängt und verwertet hat ja recht. So ist nunmal das Gesetz hier in Deutschland. Nur der der ihn verwertet fügt dem Fisch auch nicht weniger "Leid" zu wie der der ihn wieder freilässt.


----------



## Fischbox (8. Juli 2003)

Ja Tiffy da hast du wohl recht, aber was ist denn wohl der bessere Grund für das Leid? Die Lust am Kampf (für das Tier auf Leben und Tod) bzw. vielleicht auch die Befriedigung des eigenen Egos oder die Angelei als Bereicherung der eigenen Ernährung?


----------



## Mühle (8. Juli 2003)

@ tiffy

Das zugefügte Leid bleibt dasselbe. Aber das Gesetz fordert ja eben einen vernünftigen Grund dieser Zufügung von Leid. Anerkanntermaßen fällt der Fang zum Zwecke des Verzehrs darunter.
Dass jemand, der den Fisch nach dem Fang wieder schwimmen lässt, sich hierfür mehr rechtfertigen muss, als der, der ihn einer für sich gesehen sinnvollen Verwertung zuführt, halte ich für nicht mehr als recht und billig.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## guifri (8. Juli 2003)

auch wenn ich neu hier bin....meine meinung:

ich glaube nicht, dass es angler gibt, die ihren fisch nur fangen, weil sie ihn verwerten wollen.

das geht beim einkauf in der nordsee billiger...

ich nehme fische mit, aber bei manchen fischarten, fällt jeder fisch wieder ins wasser zurück...

ich habe spaß am drill...ob´s moralisch zu rechtfertigen ist? wer will das beurteilen...

ich habe merh als 15 jahre angelpause gehabt, aber die ganze diskussion um c & r, die ich jetzt mitbekomme, hat bis auf ein paar grüne vor 15 jahren keinen wirklich interessiert...


nur eine frage:
gehen diejenigen hier, die ihre fische alle verwerten auch im forellenzirkus angeln?


da wird der fisch auch des fangens wegen eingesetzt und nicht wegen des verwertens...sonst könnte man morgens an die kasse gehen und ein paar forellen kaufen...


----------



## Tiffy (8. Juli 2003)

Sicher habt Ihr beide recht @ Fishbox und Mühle

Der bessere Grund währe es, den Fisch für sich zu verwerten. 

Bleibt die Frage " Kann man einem Fisch leid zufügen " ?? Nach den letzten Gutachten die so gelaufen sind stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht das man Fischen überhaupt kein Leid zufügen kann, weil die eh nichts davon spüren.

Ich für mich, hab ich auch schon öfters geschrieben, hab entschieden das Fische keine Schmerzen spüren. So brauch ich auch nicht so viele Argumente und kann ruihigen Gewissens Angeln gehen. Mir nur vorzustellen ein Fisch könnte Qualen am Haken leiden wenn man Ihn fängt, würde mir den Spaß am Angeln mächtig verderben. 

Soll auf gar keinen Fall heißen das man das waidgerechte und respektvolle Verhalten gegenüber der Kreatur Fisch nicht mehr so ernst nimmt.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Juli 2003)

Möchte auch noch kurz meinen Senf dazu geben.

MEINE, wie gesagt meine Meinung zu dem Thema : C&R um den Bestand zu erhalten oder gerade maßige Fische(z.B. Dorsch) nicht abschlachten zu müssen praktiziere ich auch.

C&R um ein und denselben Fisch im Laufe von vielen Jahren immer wieder zu fangen und neu zu vermessen lehne ich ab.

Da geht es nicht mehr um den Fisch sondern nur um den Rekord.

Wie gesagt, meine Meinung.

Grüße Stephan

P.S.: Hab alles gelesen und muß sagen, es war ein langer Weg bis hierher und vieles gehört nicht in diesen Thread - meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## theactor (8. Juli 2003)

HI,

ich denke, mit dem Argument "Fische spüren keine Schmerzen" macht man es sich zu einfach. 
Das Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen entspricht keinesfalls dem der Säugetiere. Dennoch sind Fische (und übrigens auch jeder Wurm, der sich dem Haken zu entziehen versucht und -Streß,- und Abwehrbedingt den uns bekannten Schleim absondert) mit einem hochempfindlichen Nervensystem ausgestattet. 

Jeder Drill bedeutet für das Tier Streß und ist für den Fisch - Schmerzen hin oder her - eine enorme Belastung.   
Es gibt Fische, die im Aquarium verrecken weil sie im - durch Glasscheiben getrennten - Nebenbecken ein "überlegenes" Mitstreiter´-Männchen sehen müssen und dem Streß auf Dauer nicht gewachsen sind (obwohl es niemals zum Kampf kommen kann).

Aus diesen Gründen meide ich jedwedes Angeln auf Fische die ich nicht mag, die mir zum Verwerten zu groß sind o.ä. 
(Nach zwei "Versuchen" im letzten Jahr hat sich aus denselben Gründen auch das Angeln im "PUFF" für mich erledigt...never again!)

Auch das Argument: "FISCHBESTAND SICHERN" empfinde ich als nicht haltbar. Wenn ich mich *wirklich* um den Bestand sorgte, gehe ich doch gar nicht erst an Wasser. 

#h 
Gruß, theactor

(P.S.: beim letzten "Hauen" um das Thema kam schnell das Argument, man solle sich unter Anglern gegenseitig respektieren usw. Das tue ich auf alle Fälle. Was da oben steht ist meine Ansicht aus der ich *für mich* und meine Angelei die entsprechenden Schlüsse ziehe.)


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2003)

Hach....  Jungs, 's Zeit fürn Sinnlosposting meinerseits: 
Danke für Eure Beiträge..... ES GEHT DOCH!!! :m


----------



## Forellenfreund (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tiffy _
> * Ich für mich, hab ich auch schon öfters geschrieben, hab entschieden das Fische keine Schmerzen spüren.
> .............
> 
> Soll auf gar keinen Fall heißen das man das waidgerechte und respektvolle Verhalten gegenüber der Kreatur Fisch nicht mehr so ernst nimmt. *





Krasse Entscheidung ... finde ich persönlich ..... irgendwie bekomme ich diese beiden Sätze auch nicht ganz kompatibel in meinem Kopf. 

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an meiner Nebenhöhlenenttzündung die ich im Moment mit mir rumschleppe die da oben irgendeinen Gang verstopft. Es sind Qualen.....  :c 

aber ... ein hoch auf Gelomyrtol.... :q


Gruß

Sven


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Juli 2003)

@ theactor :


> Auch das Argument: "FISCHBESTAND SICHERN" empfinde ich als nicht haltbar. Wenn ich mich *wirklich* um den Bestand sorgte, gehe ich doch gar nicht erst an Wasser



Das mußt du mir mal näher erklären ?

Wenn ich außerhalb der Schonzeit eine gerade maßige oder abgestiegene Mefo fange und diese zurücksetze erhalte ich dadurch doch auch den Bestand oder nicht.

... und der Bestand an Meerforellen wäre ja nicht so toll, wenn nicht jährlich viele Sportfreunde dafür sorgen würden den Bestand zu erhalten.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Tinsen (8. Juli 2003)

> Niemand darf einem Tier ohne wichtigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen



tier hier = fisch 

was zu beweisen wäre .....

warum beist eigentlich ein plattfisch an 2 haken nacheiander gleichzeitig ?

warum gibt es unzählige bespiele von anglern, daß ein und derselbe fisch an einem tag oder innerhalb einer zeit x mehrmals mit der angel gefangen worden ist ?

wieso macht tobbs so einen auf hackerszene, wenn er dann so eine bekloppte tunig-seite für vw rücklichter hier reinstellt ?

im übrigen tobbs hast du nimark angepöbelt und nicht er dich.

aber ich fand das sehr unterhaltsam. leider musste ich mir auf der suche nach neuen antworten von euch beiden diese c&c kacke wieder durchlesen ...


----------



## Bergi (8. Juli 2003)

Naja,natürlich kann der Nollert nicht allesschreiben,denn für so einum fassendes Themakann man als Einzelperson sicherlich nicht alle Argumente bringen...
Aber geschickt hat ers doch gemacht 
Ausserdem ist das mehr ein Aufruf als eine Erklärung...

Ich denke C&R-Angler und der Gegenteilder Angler werden sich nie einig werden!Man wird die andere Seite nie überzeugen können egal mit welchen Argumenten man es versucht!

Ich fürmich selber werde C&R weiter betreiben...


----------



## frank.W. (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo Petrijünger,

ich bin zwar auch neu hier,habe aber das Forum als Gast oft beobachtet.Ich muss sagen,das Ihr Dee, ( ich kenne ihn aus seiner hart-core zeit ) zielmlich rüde behandelt,aus folgenden Gründen:

1. Er hat den streit nicht angefangen.Er wurde angepöbelt und hat sich gewehrt.
2. Das dort jetzt eine Tuning-Seite ist,liegt,soweit ich weiss,daran das er sich selbstständig gemacht hat aber die Domain hart-core nicht aufgeben wollte.Er hat dies ja auch geschrieben. 
3. Er wurde permanent nur angegriffen obwohl er friedlich angefangen hat.Ich kenne ihn und weiss,das er zwar stur ist aber niemals lügt oder etwas auf sich sitzen lässt. Wenn ihr das alles noch einmal durchlesen würdet,müsste euch dieses jawohl offensichtlich klarwerden.Er hat definitiv freundlich angefangen und wurde mies behandelt.


So ich hoffe das reicht und ich hoffe auch,das ich nun nicht sofort gesperrt werde.Ich bin hier neu und würde gerne in diesem Forum meinen Horizont erweitern,jedoch muss ich sagen,das ihr mit tobs nicht fair wart Er hat sich schon früher in Foren oft gezofft aber nur wenn er im Recht war,sonst hat er es auch zugegeben.Ich glaube nicht,das er sich in den letzten Jahren so stark verändert hat.

Schönen Abend, Frank


----------



## theactor (9. Juli 2003)

Hi,

@Stephan: Good Point .. an MeFos u.ä. habe ich in dem Moment nicht gedacht -- für mich ist das *typische* C&R-Angeln eher  Carphunting etc.
Ich bin selber leidenschaftlicher Mefo-Fan und natürlich hast Du Recht, dass es gerade da immer wieder Situationen gibt bei denen man zurücksetzten SOLLTE ....
Wir lernen> es gibt immer mehrere Seiten..

Mir klang da noch - bezogen auf Karpfen - aus einer vorherigen Diskussion Argumente in den Ohren, die ich (für mich) nicht nachvollziehen konnte.

Gruß,
theactor


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Juli 2003)

Ob C&R oder Kochtopf:


> Das zugefügte Leid bleibt dasselbe.



Und das glaub ich eben NICHT!
Also mir wärs als Fisch zumindestens nicht egal, ob ich nach dem  mit leid verbundenem Geangeltwerden Totgeschlagen werde oder weiterleben darf! Ich glaub mir wär letzteres lieber. Ich hab neulich mal von einem gelesen, der sich seine eingeklemmte Hand in der Wildnis Amputiert hat, um dort nicht zu verhungern. Das bestätigt auch irgendwie meine These vom Überlebensurtrieb auch trotz leid.

Ach so, ich Angle weils mir Spass macht. Mehr Grund hab ich zunächstmal nicht. Reicht mir aber auch als Rechtfertigung vollkommen aus. Das man ab und an was für die Küche mitnimmt geht aber völlig in Ordnung. 

Wenn ich Hunger hab geh ich normal nämlich an den Kühlschrank, dafür muss ich nicht Angeln. Und wenn ich alle Fische die ich Fange selber Verwerten müsste, wies Gesetz ist, hätt ich nen Problem. Und Angeln um den Fisch den Nachbarn aufzudrängen ist für meinen Geschmack nicht i.O. genausowenig wie Angel-Fisch verkaufen. Ob ich nun Geld dafür kriege oder ne Handreichung vom Nachbarn ist IMHO dasselbe. Wer Fisch an den Nachbarn Verschenken will, soll den gefälligst im Laden Kaufen. Und nicht masshaltende Mitangler dermassen unsozial Übervorteilen. Das ist für mich dasselbe wie das Raubfischertum in Norge.

Und zur Dissung?* von Tobs sag ich nur,  wers so drauf anlegt, ist irgendwie doch selbst Schuld. Auch wenn einige andere hier wegen ihres Verhaltens durchaus auch nen Rüffel verdient hätten. 

*Kann ich eigentlich "Von den Moderatoren Gesperrt" nicht auch als Memberstatus eingeben, oder ist das auch Reserviert?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rainerle (9. Juli 2003)

An alle beiden Fraktionen - ok der eine laesst laufen und ich/andere entnehmen "selektiv" (wie Andal schon in andren Foren gesagt hat). Jedoch sollte die eine Partei nicht versuchen die andere zu überzeugen. Da kommt der gleiche Driss raus, als wenn ein Christ versucht nen Moslem zu bekehren. Der einzelne kann ja sagen weshalb er entnimmt. Nur sollte die Antwort der anderen Seite nicht mit ...ja aber beginnen. Das Jemand sauer ist, weil er aufgrund von Offenheit (bekennen zur Entnahme) aus einem Forum geflogen ist, kann ich irgendwo nachvollziehen [@ Tobs]. 
So, das wars für mich in diesem Thread (is  für mich schon genug geschrieben worden).

Grüsse

Rainer


----------



## Tiffy (9. Juli 2003)

@ Forellenfreund,

eine Uferböschung spürt auch keinen Schmerz. Heißt ja noch lange nicht das man die platttrampeln oder abholzen kann. 

Der respektvolle und schonende Umgang mit der Natur ist für mich selbstverständlich. Und da zählen ja die Fisch auch zu.....

Wünsch Dir gute Besserung :m


----------



## BjoernNoel (28. Oktober 2003)

Sorry das ich dieses Thema mit meinem Eintrag noch einmal nach oben verschiebe.

Aber ich habe gehofft, dass ich in diesem Forum etwas zu dem Thema finde.

Mir geht es jetzt nicht um Moral, sondern viel mehr um die rechtliche Sachlage.

Ist es nun verboten Fische wieder zurückzuschmeißen oder nicht?
Wenn es verboten ist, wird es dann trotzdem geduldet oder hat jemand schon mal tatsächlich ärger bekommen, weil er einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hat?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

bei uns in österreich gibt es keine entnahme plicht,bei einem massigen fang.
so weit ich informiert bin in deutschland schon!!!lg rob


----------



## Schleie! (28. Oktober 2003)

Es ist verboten! Aber bei uns im Verein setzt die Vorstandschaft auch kapitale wieder zurück. Also bei uns sagt keiner was...


----------



## til (28. Oktober 2003)

Nun eigentlich definitiv verboten ist C&R nicht:


> §1 S.2 des Tierschutzgesetzes besagt, dass einem Tier nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schaden zugefügt werden dürfen.


Hier sieht man auch, dass die Frage, ob der Fisch schmerz empfindet, juristisch halt schon sehr wichtig ist. Die andere (Ermessens)Frage ist die nach dem vernünftigen Grund.


> Im sogenannten "Karpfenurteil" - F&F hat darüber berichtet - wurde ein Karpfenangler in Norddeutschland von einem Gericht verurteilt, weil er einen Großkarpfen zurückgesetzt hatte. Er wurde aber nicht wegen des Zurücksetzens an sich verurteilt, sondern deshalb, weil er davor eine ca. 15 Minütige Fotoaktion gemacht hatte. Das muss auch nicht sein, wie ich finde. Ein zwei Fotos machen und dann zurück ins Wasser wäre OK gewesen. Das hat auch das Gericht gesagt. Hätte der Angler den Karpfen sofort zurückgesetzt, wäre er straffrei ausgekommen.


Und wer ist dann Schuld, dass man die Fische abschlachten muss?


> Der VDSF hat ja damals so ne besch...eidene Gewässerordnung erstellt, in der verlangt wurde, jeden Fisch abzuschlagen. Aber diese Gewässerordnung hat für alle Angler, die nicht im VDSF sind, keinerlei Relevanz. Und ein VDSF Angler, der Fische releast, kann höchstens von seinem Vereinsvorstand eins auf den Deckel kriegen.


Jaja, es ist der liebe Verband, der seine Mitglieder damit vor den bösen Tierschützern und Juristen schützt...




Details dazu 
hier (Forum vom DHC)


----------



## BjoernNoel (28. Oktober 2003)

Also bleibt es letztendlich mir überlassen ob ich release oder nicht.
Wenn ich das moralisch vertreten kann, kann mir eigentlich keiner ans Bein pinkeln.
Oder?


----------



## rob (28. Oktober 2003)

genau so sollte es sein bjoern!!!!


----------



## Mucki (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich hab hier nicht alle postings durchgelesen möchte aber trotzdem hier meinen Senf abgeben.

Catch und release ist ja vom Gedanken her nicht schlecht. Aber was bedeutet es im Endeffekt.

Ein Angler befriedigt sein Bedürfnis nach einem schönen Drill und einem kapitalen Fisch auf Kosten der Kreatur. Degradiert diese sozusagen zum Sportgerät. 
Ist es das was wir Wollen?

Genau aus diesem Grund ist es bei uns in Bayern verboten einen Fisch der außerhalb der Schonzeit und über dem Mindestmaß gefangen wurde wieder in sein Element zurückzusetzen. Meines Wissens gilt dieses Gesetz auch in anderen Bundesländern.

Und ich finde es richtig, auch wenn ich selbst den ein oder anderen Fisch beim "abhaken" schon mal verloren habe.

Ein Catch and eat Befürworter

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Fischbox (28. Oktober 2003)

Dieses Thema bleibt wohl immer aktuell.
Von mir kommt allerdings nur soviel: Ich habe vorletztes Wochenende an der Ostsee alle Seesterne (auch die Großen) zurückgesetzt!!


----------



## Mucki (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Lengalenga,
auf alle Fälle verangele ich keinen Hecht nur um einen Zander zu erwischen. Wenn ein Hecht an Stelle eines Zanders gebissen hat freue ich mich genauso wie ein Schneekönig zu Gunsten des Zanders.

Gefangen ist gefangen. 

Wenn das Soll nach 10min erreicht ist dann hab ich so gesehen Pech gehabt. Ich aber sage, ich habe Glück gehabt weil sie gut bissen.  

Gegenfrage. Wie oft läßt Du einen Karpfen sausen bist Du einen Schleie hast, oder wie oft hängst Du eine Forelle aus bist Du einen Saibling hast?

Was soll das: wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Ok, es mag so sein. Für mich ist es eine Frage der Einstellung ob ich ein Lebewesen zum Sportgerät missbrauche oder nicht.

Wie gesagt, der ein oder andere Fisch ist mir auch schon beim abhaken entwischt. Das ist und bleibt aber die große Ausnahme. Und wenn ich schon mal diese Ausnahme praktiziere dann auf alle fälle so wie Du das auch beschreibst. Im Wasser und nicht an Land auch nicht auf Abhakmatte, falls geschluckt dann Schnur knappen, immer nasse Hände.

Am schlimmsten sind diejenigen, die auf Trophäenfische aus sind, und wenn sie sie erwischt haben und ausgiebig minutenlang fotgraphiert haben wieder ins Wasser "schmeißen" in der Hoffnung der Fisch möge in einem Jahr mit größerem Gewicht   wieder beißen.
Ob er es denn dann überhaupt schafft, minutenlang an der Luft, Schleimhaut verletzt usw. usw., ist schwer festzustellen. Es schwimmt im ja keiner hinterher.

Da frage ich mich dann schon was ist sinnvoller.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Palometta (28. Oktober 2003)

Tach zusammen !
Eine Kurze Frage 
Wo ist die Grenze zwischen Kochtopfangler und C&R-Junki ?
Ich setze ca 90 % meiner Hechte zurück !
Auch nehme ich höchstens 2 -3 Scheien pro Jahr mit.
Aale und alle Meeresfische werden dagegen von mir verwertet,

In welches Lager gehöre ich jetzt ?

Muß ich mir Gedanken über den Rückgang der Dorsche in der
Ostsee machen  und mich mitschuldig fühlen ?

Oder

Sollte ich mir Gedanken über die tierquälerische Maßnahme
machen mit der ich anderen ein paar Hechte überlasse.

Fragen über Fragen und keiner weiß wirklich bescheid

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## til (28. Oktober 2003)

Nur weil ich viele Fische zurücksetze, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich sie als "Sportgerät" betrachte. Für mich sind es halt Lebewesen, nicht bloss Nahrung, und die wollen doch leben (auch wenn sie dabei ab und zu auf meine Köder reinfallen).


----------



## MichaelB (28. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

ein anscheinend unerschöpfliches Thema...

Ich angeln bewußt nur auf Fische, die ich auch essen mag - keine Ahnung wieso man auf Fische angelt, die nicht schmecken.
Geht mir beim Aal-Angeln aus Versehen doch mal ein Brassen an den Haken, dann darf er weiter paddeln weil er in Wirklichkeit doch gar nicht mit nach Haus will  
Aus den hitzigen Diskussionen der C&R Befürworter und Gegner halte ich mich raus, führt zu nix #u 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mucki (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Til,
ich kann nur sagen: Lebewesen fängt man nicht zum Spaß und läßt sie dann, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen, wieder frei. 

Und Palometta sollte sich wirklich mal Gedanken machen ob es sinnvoll und dem Tier gegenüber vertretbar ist 90% seiner Hechte wieder frei zu lassen.

Die Frage stellt sich einfach: Warum fängt er sie dann überhaupt?

Und wie Micchael bemerkte: warum solche Fische fangen die nicht schmecken?    (Übrigens: geräucherte Brassen, ein Hochgenuss)

Diesen Satz kann man auch abändern:  Warum Fische fangen wenn man sie nicht essen will?

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Mühle (28. Oktober 2003)

@ Mucki

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Du. Aber lass gut sein. Dieses Thema ist in der Tat müßig, wie einige Vorposter schon sagten und hat schon mehrfach fast zu einer nachhaltigen Störung des "Boarfriedens" geführt. 

Wer es verantworten kann, möchte es halt tun...

Gruß Mühle


----------



## til (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Mucki:
Doch das tue ich, so mehr oder weniger. Und ich finde es überhaupt nicht schlimm. Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, ist es dein Problem, nicht meins.


----------



## Mucki (28. Oktober 2003)

Tja Til, mit dieser Antwort hast Du dich nicht gerade qualifiziert.

Aber das ist nicht mein Problem, das ist eher Dein Problem, nur hast Du es noch nicht erkannt.

Ich halte mich aber an den Vorschlag von Mühle und werde für mich das Thema beenden weil es wirklich nichts bringt.

Und was lengalenga angeht so kann ich Dir gerne entsprechende Rezepte geben.

Mucki


----------



## til (29. Oktober 2003)

Nimm's nicht so schwer Mucki. Ich geh offenbar aus anderen Gründen Angeln als du. 
Ich finds zwar ein bisschen Schade, dass fast nie über den Sinn von C&R diskutiert werden kann, weil die "Gegner" immer mit der moralischen Keule kommen. Aber so ist das hier halt.


----------



## Palometta (29. Oktober 2003)

tja Till 
ich sehe es genauso wie Du
aber es soll auch Leute geben die müssen unbedingt
ihr Kapital, welches sie in die Ausrüstung gesteckt haben
wieder "rausfischen" 
Ich brauche Gott sei dank nicht vom Fischfang zu leben sondern
will nur ( wie jeder andere Angler auch) meinen Jagtinstinkt 
befriedigen.
@Mucki
Ich versuche sogar Hechte zu verblinkern ( solange mit einem Köder beangeln bis der Fisch merkt das dieser gefährlich ist !! )damit wenigsten die Laichfische nicht im Kochtopf landen und 
ganze Gewässer leergefischt werden.

            Und somit ist der Sinn (90 % zurück) auch definiert.

             :z :z :z Ich rette Hechte vor dem Kochtopf :z :z :z 

Und übrigens

Wir sind( meines Wissens ) das einzigste Land weltweit in dem es Mitnahmegebote gibt .
Diese unsinnige Verordnung heiß eigenlich nur

Mitnehmen ----- essen oder wegwerfen 

Ob ich das gut finden soll ?

Gruß aus NRW #h 
Palometta


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2003)

Das alte leidige Thema... Karpfen lass ich meistens wieder schwimmen weil mir die nicht so schmecken... Forellen und Zander wandern in den Kochtopf.... bei Hechten ist das immer ne Tatsachenentscheidung... 

Aber was ich sehr komisch finde ist folgendes: Hier wird "jahrelang" über C&R diskutiert... um unsere Bestände zu schützen usw... dann fahren sie nach Norwegen und fischen die Fjorde leer.... Da interessiert C&R keinen oder?? 
Sollte kein Angriff sein ist nur ne Feststellung


----------



## Mucki (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Palometta _
> Ich versuche sogar Hechte zu verblinkern ( solange mit einem Köder beangeln bis der Fisch merkt das dieser gefährlich ist !! )damit wenigsten die Laichfische nicht im Kochtopf landen und
> ganze Gewässer leergefischt werden.
> [/B]



Das ist ja wohl das schärfste was ich gehört habe.

Du gehst wohl auch noch in der Schonzeit auf Hecht bloß um ihnen den Blinkern beizubringen.

Mehr disqualifizieren konntest Du dich wohl nicht.

Letzter Gruß
Mucki


----------



## schelli (29. Oktober 2003)

Mitnehmen ----- essen oder wegwerfen 

Ob ich das gut finden soll ?


@Palmoletta

Genau auf solche Aussagen wartet ein gewisser Personenkreis....
essen oder wegwerfen, dass ist schon eine "für mich" sehr heftige Aussage !!
Wiso gehn wir dann zum Angeln wenn wir die Fische danach 
wegwerfen weil wir gerade keine Lust auf Hecht haben und wir ihn ja mitnehmen müssen.
Entweder ich esse Ihn oder ich geh nicht zum fischen, von einen Mitnahmezwang halte ich zwar nicht viel, da es auch Hecht gibt
die mit 65 cm noch ziehmlich wenig auf den Gräten haben.

Meine Meinung ist C&R muss mit Augenmaß betrieben werden, von Anglern die GRUNDSÄTSLICH C&R betreiben, halte ich sehr
wenig .... "ist halt meine Meinung"


----------



## Lengjäger (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich weiß ich werden es bereuen mich zu diesem Thema zu äußern.
Aber dieser Spruch von Palometta läßt mir den Morgenkaffee sauer werden:



> Ich versuche sogar Hechte zu verblinkern ( solange mit einem Köder beangeln bis der Fisch merkt das dieser gefährlich ist !! )damit wenigsten die Laichfische nicht im Kochtopf landen und



Das finde ich wirklich Klasse, dass es solche verantwortungsbewusste Angler gibt, die den Fischbestand vor den bösen "Kochtopfangler" schützen.  :v Da brauche ich mir ja in Zukunft keine Sorgen mehr zu machen, ob ich den Fisch behalte oder zurücksetze, da deine dressierten Fischlein eh kein Interesse mehr haben, meine Köder zu schlucken.

Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht, ich bin weder ein Befürworter von C&R, noch nehme ich alle Flosseträger mit die mir vor die Rute kommen. Was mich hier nur stört ist der Missionierungszwang einzelner Personen (gerade in C&R-Threads). Das Leben als Angler ist durch Vorschriften, Verordnungen und PETA &Co schwierig genug. Was soll der sch..., daß einige jetzt auf eigener Faust ihren Angelkameraden das Leben schwer machen. Vor allem woher nimmst du Palometta den Glauben, dass Du offensichtlich der einzige bist der verantwortungsvoll entscheiden kannst, während offensichtlich der Rest der Angler nur auf Hechtmassaker aus ist.

Schönen Tach noch

Lengjäger


----------



## schroe (29. Oktober 2003)

> Aber was ich sehr komisch finde ist folgendes: Hier wird "jahrelang" über C&R diskutiert... um unsere Bestände zu schützen usw... dann fahren sie nach Norwegen und fischen die Fjorde leer.... Da interessiert C&R keinen oder??



@Franz,
selbst wenn du alle Angler der Republik auf einen Fjord zum Angeln setzen würdest, würden sie diesen nicht leerfischen können. An den Anglern liegt das wohl nicht.
Du mußt da unbedingt mal hin und dir ein Bild davon schaffen.:m 

Zum Thema C&R,
unabhängig von Moral und Ethik, würde nicht jeder maßige Fisch eins über die Mütze bekommen, sähe es um unsere Bestände besser aus.
Zum reinen Nahrungserwerb taugen unsere Gewässer, denke ich nicht mehr. Da hat der Forellenpuff wieder seine Berechtigung.

Jedoch für ein striktes C&R kann ich mich auch nicht erwärmen. 3-5 Zander möchte ich im Jahr schon noch mitnehmen dürfen, möchte aber auch jeden Hecht wieder zurücksetzen dürfen.

Unser Verein zeigt, wie man eine jährlich  besetzte  Bachstrecke, trotz Fangbegrenzung forellenleer fischen kann.
Hier machte C&R 100 %ig Sinn, Alternative wäre ein Totalverbot, so man ein Zurücksetzen nicht mit sich vereinbaren kann.

Ich denke Holland gibt ein gutes Beispiel vor. Die Bestände dort sprechen für sich.


----------



## arno (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo !
Ich auch meinen Senf geben will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich komme eines Tages an der Hessl an (Nebenfluss der Ems).
Suche mir schönen Platz und sehen einen anderen Petrijünger.
Schnell einige Worte, blabla und da fragt er mich , ob ich denn die Fische mitnehme die ich so fange.
Ich sage, klar solange sie das Mindestmaß haben!!!
Er fragt, Wie auch die Karpfen???
Naklar sach ich .
Er sagt , FISCHMÖRDER das macht man doch nicht mit Karpfen das sind so Edle Tiere die muss man zurück setzten!!!
Nö, nicht wenn sie maßig sind, sage ich .
Naja , es ging hin und her und dann wollte mir der nette Kollege seine Rute um meine Ohren hauen!!!
Ich sagte nur, pass auf mein Freund, ich bin garantiert stärker als Du und hier ist im Moment auch kein Zuschauer, also sei friedlich sonnst findest Du dich gleich im Bach wieder!!!
Was sagt uns das???
Es gibt Idioten und Angler!!!
Es sollte immer eine Persönliche Entscheidung sein Ob man C und R macht oder den Angelkollegen im Bach versenkt!!!! Grins!!!
Mal erlich , es gibt halt welche die haben einen an der KLATSCHE!!!
Jetzt gibts bestimmt radau, HIHI.


----------



## Arcanion (29. Oktober 2003)

Nö, nix Radau. Haette vermutlich aehnlich -wenn auch nicht so grob- gehandelt.  

Ich entscheide fast immer nach Tagesform, ob ich Fisch mitnehme oder nicht. Wenn ich einen Fisch hake, der den Haken so geschluckt hat, dass der blutet, verwerte ich ihn auch und setze ihn nicht zurueck. Bei sauber gehakten Fischen entscheide ich dann nach Art, Groesse und Hunger auf Fisch, ob ich ihn mitnehme. Ich kann den Radikalismus einiger Aussagen beider Seiten weder nachvollziehen, noch moechte ich mich mit diversen Beschimpfungen einmischen, die hier voellig fehl am Platze sind. Die Gesetze von wegen abschlagen massiger Fische interessieren mich dabei recht wenig.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2003)

@schroe 

ist schon klar dass die paar Deutschen Angler nicht die Fjorde komplett leerfischen...  Die Berufsfischer fangen mit den Netzen ein  vielfaches von dem was die Angler erwischen... aber es war nur ein Denkanstoß... damit man mal sieht welchen Zweck so eine Diskussion hat.. nämlich überhaupt keinen .. seit ich an Board bin gibts solche Threads mindestens 2 mal jährlich.. auf ein Ergebnis sind wir bisher noch nie gekommen... Es soll natürlich jeder hier schreiben wie er das handhabt und was er von den Gesetzen usw.. hält...


----------



## sebastian (29. Oktober 2003)

In Österreich gibt es keine  Entnahmepflicht aber dafür eine Fang beschränkung. Meistens 2 Edelfische oder so. Ich halte das so : Kleiner Hecht wieder rein großer Hecht raus weil der Frisst mir zu viel Kaprfen


----------



## Tinsen (29. Oktober 2003)

@ til: du bist nicht allein !

@ mucki: du nervst mich !

@ me: ich habe mich soebend disqualifiziert !


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Oktober 2003)

> der Frisst mir zu viel Kaprfen



@Sebastian: nicht wirklich 

Was meinst du denn mit groß? 

nen 80er Hecht nehm ich auch schon mal mit... Ne alte Hechtoma mit 1,20 würd ich guten Gewissens wieder schwimmen lassen...


----------



## Palometta (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Mucki
Ich gehe nicht in der  Schonzeit aus Hecht , solche Typen findes Du wohl eher im eigenen Lager !
Aber das ist ja typisch erst mal niedermachen !

Trotzdem ich stehe zu meiner Aussage!
Denn wenn Fische vorsichtig werden  hat das auch den Vorteil das nicht jede Zwergnase mal eben einen Hecht fängt .
Es soll auch Leute geben die 40er Hechte für Küchengröße halten und " leider hatte der sowieso zu teif geschluckt " 
Und dann noch DIE die einem nachrufen "den hättes Du mir doch geben können "
Oder "mit lebenden Köderfisch bin ich auch auf Hecht gegangen aber diese rennerrei beim Spinfischen und die teuren Wobbler ne ne das ist nichts für mich "
Was auch gut kommt " Wenn sie den wieder schwimmen lassen verpilzt der und steckt alle anderen an "
Alles Gründe die hauptsächlich nur auf die Regel basieren " Ich habe viel Geld für meinen Angelschein bezahlt und das muß wieder reinkommen egal wie "
Mein Vorschlag :
verzichtet doch auf das angeln , geht zum Fischhändler.
Und wenn ihr euch den Fisch zuwerfen last könnt ihr auch noch sagen ihr habt ihn gefangen.

Um jedoch einen vorsichtigen Hecht zu fangen muss man sich nämlich ein bischen mit seiner Art und seinem Verhalten auseinandersetzen!
Und wenn man das eine Weile getan hat wird aus Fischfleich auf einmal eine wunderbare Schöpfung der Natur und nicht nur ein Mittagessen.
Ich habe mich jahrelang mit Hechten beschäftig um diese kennen zulernen.Warscheinlich habe ich mehr Zeit über Büchern verbracht wie so macher Sportsfreund am Wasser.
Und zur 90% Quote. dieses Jahr war bis jetzt schlecht , weil es war  einfach zu warm, Trotzdem habe ich seid dem 01 September etwa 40 bis 45 Hechte gefangen (einen 70er habe ich mitgenommen )
Jetzt zu sagen ich dürfe nicht mehr auf Hecht angeln weil ich ja keine mitnehme halte ich nur für einen  blöden Spruch.
Ich habe mir das Recht erarbeitet
Schade auch das man keine Fische Überweisen kann ,sonst hätte da warscheinlich jemand eine noch intelligentere Idee


das war's was ich noch zu sagen hatte


----------



## Palometta (29. Oktober 2003)

@ lengjäger.
Warscheinlich fischt du ja an der Ruhr oder am Baldeneysee .
Wie sieht es da den mit Hecht aus.
Fast alles rausgezogen und den kümmerlichen Rest kann sich gegen die Massen von Zandern kaum noch durschsetzen.
klasse Besatzmaßnahme !
Ist eigendlich der gute Abschnitt unterhalb vom Stauwerk (gute Barben + Zander ) noch immer für Gastangler gesperrt ?
müssen immer noch alle maßigen Fische mitgenommen werden.
Auch die Rotaugen die sich am Auslauf der Kläranlagen(Papiermühle + Hesperbach ) sammeln.

Dann Guten Appetit


----------



## Mucki (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Palometta,
eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht mehr äußern, aber Dein von Ironie triefendes posting fordert es ja geradezu heraus.

Du als super belesene, durch verblinkern hechtdressierende  Riesennase, glaubst wohl nur Du hast das Recht Hechte zu fangen. 
Da steht doch am Wasser so eine unbelesene Zergnase und erlaubt sich einen schlauen Hecht zu fangen und den auch noch mitzunehmen.  Ja wo sind wir denn.

Das es Gewässer gibt in denen der Hecht aus diversen Gründen kurz gehalten wird oder aber gegen den Zander nicht ankommt, diese Tatsache scheinst Du, obwohl belesen, überlesen zu haben oder zu ignorieren. 

Am liebsten wäre dir wohl wenn es nur Hechte gäbe dann könntest Du noch viel mehr fangen.

Aber was reg ich mich auf. Hab auch keine Zeit dazu, muß mich mit Hechtlektüre befassen.

jetzt aber wirklich letzter Gruß zum Thema
Mucki


----------



## Palometta (29. Oktober 2003)

@Mucki
mal sehen ............in ein paar Jahren wieder ????
Mann wächst mit der Aufgabe und lesen kann nicht schaden

Bis dann
Palometta


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Oktober 2003)

He Leute, nicht beleidigend werden! Wir pflegen hier ein freundliches miteinander.:g


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2003)

So, ich disqualifiziere mich auch noch einmal!
Haltet bitte bitte den Ball flach, Jungs! Nur so kann man, laut Fussballwahrheit, hoch gewinnen... Momentan sehe ich nur Verlierer... Auch mich, denn auch ich mir fällt ein Fisch beim Hakenlösen aus den Händen und rutscht durch ein Loch im Kescher. Genauso habe ich keine Scheu, einen maßigen Fisch zu entnehmen... Also auch Verlierer auf der ganzen Strecke...
Es soll doch bitte jedem überlassen sein, warum er angelt, warum er Fische entnimmt und warum Fische wieder im Nass plantschen dürfen!
Wie kann man gewinnen? Indem man an einem Strang zieht, und vielleicht die weniger sinnvollen Entnahmegebote von maßigen Fischen entschärft oder ganz und gar entfernt. Aber dafür müßte man gemeinsam für einstehen - vielleicht sogar via IGA?!?!


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich finde, eine selektive und normale Entnahme von Fisch ist o.K.
Über catch&release in Deutschland zu reden ist Dummheit, da man sich, sollte man zugeben es zu praktizieren, eigentlich selbst
der Straftat bezichtigt - und wer ist so blöd?
Jeden Fisch zu entnehmen, weil er maßig ist finde ich persönlich zum k.....! Also muß man eine Lösung finden, das nicht zu tun. Lösungen gibts viele.....


----------



## Lengjäger (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Palometta,




> Warscheinlich fischt du ja an der Ruhr oder am Baldeneysee .



Das ist korrekt.



> Wie sieht es da den mit Hecht aus.
> Fast alles rausgezogen und den kümmerlichen Rest kann sich gegen die Massen von Zandern kaum noch durschsetzen.
> klasse Besatzmaßnahme !



Du kannst mir glauben, daß immer noch Hechte gefangen werden. Beim Twistern auf Barsch habe ich auch dieses Jahr einige Hechte bis 30 -40 cm gefangen, somit scheint es auch Nachwuchs zu geben. (Ob Besatz oder natürlich vermag ich nicht zu sagen). Der Zander hat eine stabile Population und vermehrt sich selbstständig (soweit ich weiß kein weiterer Besatz, kann mich aber irren). 
Ich bezweifel das der Hecht vom Zander verdrängt wird, Lebensraum und Jagdverhalten zeigen deutliche Unterschiede und ich denke beide können in ihrem Refugium überleben. Einen Köderfischmangel gibt es jedenfalls nicht. 
Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich bauliche, renaturierende Maßnahmen im Ruhrverlauf für notwendig um den Hechten eine natürliche Vermehrung zu ermöglichen. Ansätze hierfür findet man schon im Bereich der Essener-Ruhr.



> Ist eigendlich der gute Abschnitt unterhalb vom Stauwerk (gute Barben + Zander ) noch immer für Gastangler gesperrt ?


Wenn du das Gebiet unterhalb der Baldeneysee-Staumauer meinst, kann ich dir nichts sagen. Ich bin im FVE und das Gebiet endet oberhalb der Staumauer. Auf unserem Gebiet ist die Strecke oberhalb des Spillenburger-Wehrs für Gastangler gesperrt, ob an dem Wehr die Zander beissen kann ich dir morgen sagen :q 




> müssen immer noch alle maßigen Fische mitgenommen werden.



Ich denke der Fischereiverein steht nicht über geltende Gesetze.



> Auch die Rotaugen die sich am Auslauf der Kläranlagen(Papiermühle + Hesperbach ) sammeln.



;+ Ich weiß nicht wann du das letzte mal am Baldeneysee warst, aber das hört sich nach den 70er Jahre an. (Schau dir doch mal den aktuellen Wassergütebericht des KVR an.



> Dann Guten Appetit



Werde ich haben :q  

Gruß

Lengjäger


----------



## Lengjäger (30. Oktober 2003)

Nochmal @ Palometta





> Ich gehe nicht in der Schonzeit aus Hecht , solche Typen findes Du wohl eher im eigenen Lager !



Wenn du ironische Aussagen machst solltest du diese mit Smilies versehen, damit sie als nicht ernst gemeint rüberkommen.

Ich unterstelle einfach mal das du dies nicht ernst meinst. Nicht das ich mich angesprochen fühle, ich rechne mich keinem Lager zu, sondern praktiziere sowohl als auch, aber solche pauschalisierten Aussagen, dürften wohl zu einer Versachlichung der Diskussion beitragen.

Lengjäger


----------



## Dorschrobby (30. Oktober 2003)

--> Mühle,

weshalb ist das Thema müßig ?, solange man sachlich Gedanken tauscht und nicht beleidigt ist des Thema doch i.O.
PS: die wahre Borussia hat gewonnen...freu.

--> Franz_16,
hast nicht ganz unrecht, ich nehm aber auch erst Dorsche mit wenn sie über 40/45 cm haben, außer ist gerissen. Aber wann ist man Raubfischer in Norge ? Denke die Köhlerbestände sind von Angler nicht zu gefährden, vor allem nicht, wenn man nicht jeden Winzköhler abschlägt. 

Mich wundert es allerdings immer wieder das man nach Holland oder sonstwo hinfährt, sich über tolle Hecht; Waller... Bestände freut, dort Fische wie selbstverständlich zurücksetzt. Und dies ja auch in der Absicht den in ein paar Jahren vielleicht Kapital wiederzufangen, find dabei nichts schlechtes.
Weshalb nicht auch bei uns ??
Bin auch kein Heiliger, entnehme auch Fische, aber muß man einen/jeden 55er Hecht meucheln ?
Muß auch zugeben, Fische die ich gerne esse entnehme ich auch, sind bei mir halt vor allem Barsch, selten Zander (fang ich selten) und 1-2 Barben, für Frikadellen, im Jahr.
Ich kann aber nicht auf einen Spinner schreiben "nur für Barsch", was mach ich mit dem Beifang ?
Und nur weil ich das blinkern auf Rapfen toll finde, muß ich die entnehmen ?. 
Ich gehe vornehmlich fischen aus dem Spass heraus etwas zu fangen, krieg Adrenalin ins Blut wenn die Bremse "singt", ihr nicht ?
Wenn das für manche eine dergadierung des Fisches als "Sportgerät" ist, wie haltet ihr es mit Reiten ?, geht ihr mit euren Kindern in den Zirkus ?, hab selbst noch Brieftauben, bin ich, wenn ich an Wettflügen teilnehm, der Obertierquäler ?

Tschau
Robert


----------



## havkat (30. Oktober 2003)

Moin!



> Wenn das für manche eine dergadierung des Fisches als "Sportgerät" ist, wie haltet ihr es mit Reiten ?, geht ihr mit euren Kindern in den Zirkus ?,



Nun, ohne Reiter könnte ein Pferd sich auch ganz wohlfühlen. Ohne Sattel, Zaumzeug, Deichsel, Peitsche, Sporen......... 

Reiten als Hobby finde ich okay, solange das Tier als Partner oder Kumpel behandelt wird.
Gebrauchspferde sind selbstversändlich (Polizei, Transport in unwegsamen Gebieten, Viehhaltung)

Reiten als Sport ist für mich klarer Missbrauch bis schwerste Tierquälerei (Military, Springen, Rennderby).

Tierzirkus ist krank u. pervers!

Aber zurück zum Thema!




> solche Typen findes Du wohl eher im eigenen *Lager* !



Na endlich!
Endlich ist es gefallen, das Stichwort "Lager"!

Zwei (feindliche?) Lager mit einem tiefen Graben dazwischen.

Keiner, weder der C&R Purist noch der "Kochtopfangler" hat das Rad neu erfunden oder das Atom gespalten.

Manchmal liegt der Weg in der Mitte oder ´n büschn seitlich, links oder rechts.
Jeder hat seine Meinung u. soll sie vertreten.

ABER BITTE SACHLICH und ohne geistige Darmwinde oder Anfeindungen eines Andersdenkenden.

*Jede* aber auch jede Diskussion zum C&R-Thema on Board endete bis jetzt damit, dass sich am Ende zwei bis drei Boardies verbal an die Wäsche gingen und das Thema bestimmten........ bis es geschlossen wurde.

Also steckt die Messer weg und atmet mal tief durch, sonst endet diese Veranstaltung genauso!

Ich werde mir vorbehalten, zukünftige Threads zu o.g. Thema sofort zu löschen, wenn´s hier wieder zum Kindergarten mutiert.

Alles klärchen? Na sauber!


----------



## arno (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Also Leute, das scheint doch wohl nix zu bringen!!!
Jeder sollte das C und R für sich ausmachen und Basta!!!
Last jedem seinen Spaß und wenn er übertreibt, wird er es schon selber merken !!!
Oder unsere Gesetze noch mal lesen!!!
Wenn in der Stadt 50 kmh erlaubt sind, rast ja auch keiner mit 100 da durch, naja zumindest nicht so oft!!!

Wenn das hier so weiter geht wird sich sonnst niemand mehr für ein Anglertreffen interessieren, weil er ja Angst haben mus, eine auf die Glocke zu bekommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also, alle erstmal ein tiefes Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm machen und schon gehts wieder besser!
Und jetzt schütteln wir noch die Hände und sagen : Ik liebe Dir!!!


----------



## Mucki (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,
Ich muß doch noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben auch wenn ich nicht mehr wollte, aber es juckt halt.

Jetzt werden natürlich einige sagen: O Gott der schon wieder. Aber was solls. 

Um es nochmals klar zu stellen. Auch ich nehm nicht jeden Fisch mit. Aber fast jeden. (Vielleicht versteht es ja mancher nicht wenn ich sage: Er ist mir beim abhaken entwischt.)

Was mir aber entschieden gegen die Hutschnur geht ist das was Palometta treibt und es auch noch kund tut als wärs das Beste überhaupt.
Fische NUR zum Spaß zu angeln ist nicht OK. Da ist der Vergleich mit dem Pferd durchaus angebracht.

Der Grundgedanke des C&R ist ja nicht gar so verkehrt und wenn es einer richtig macht kann auch nicht so viel passieren. Nur seid mal ehrlich.
Wieviel Kleinbarsche, Rotaugen, Brachsen habt ihr schon abgehakt ohne die Hände naß zu machen, oder das Vorfach an der Lippe abzuschneiden?
Dann die Fische die sowieso abgehakt werden müssen weil zu klein oder in der Schonzeit gefangen. Ging das immer ordnungsgemäß zu? 
Dann noch die weil verkehrten Fische. Man war ja auf Hecht aus und nicht auf Zander. (Übrigens Zander. Einer der empfindlichsten Fische. Schon beim Transport können viele über den Jordan gehen. Gerade die Großen. Da haben sie aber noch nicht mal den Drillstress)

Blutet aber ein Fisch nur ein paar Tropfen kannst du ihn i.d.R. auch mitnehmen. Lange lebt er sowieso nicht mehr.
Hat die Schleimhaut nur an einer kleinen Stelle eine Beschädigung ist es ziemlich sicher das dort eine Verpilzung entsteht.

Würde jeder C&R-ler seine freigelassen Fische mal in großes Becken geben um sie über Wochen beobachten zu können, könnte er sehen was er anstellt. 
Aber leider ist sowas ja nicht möglich. 

Am schlimmsten sind dann noch die Trophäenangler. Es wird gefischt bis der ganz Große beißt und der wird dann ausgestopft. Bis es denn so weit ist werden viele, viel zu viele Fische wieder schwimmen gelassen. Nachdem sie ausgiebig fotografiert und gewogen wurden. Wenn sie Glück haben liegen sie noch auf einer Abhakmatte.

Schade das Fische sich nicht mitteilen können. Manche Angler würden taub werden. Man stelle sich mal vor die Jägerschaft würde sich ähnlich verhalten.

Und dann das Gesetz. 
Nun gibt es Bundesländer wo das strenger geregelt ist und andere wo es lascher zugeht.
Sollte also ein Boardi in einem der letzt genannten zum Fischen gehn dann OK. Er ist entschuldigt. Er kennt es nicht anders.
In allen anderen ist es schlichtweg eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Dann noch hier im Forum zu tönen: was scheren mich Gesetze. Dummdreister geht es wirklich nicht mehr.

Solche Äußerungen und das entsprechende Verhalten am Wasser sind es die uns Angler in der Öffentlichkeit nicht im besten Licht stehen lassen. Wir haben es alle in der Hand daran etwas zu ändern. 

Ich möchte wetten, der ein oder andere fühlt sich angesprochen. Wenn diese Kameraden sich dann auch noch ein paar Gedanken machen ob ihres Tuns ist ja schon viel gewonnen.

Nur die, die Fische NUR zum Spaß fangen und mit anschließenden Freilassen glauben einen gute Tat getan zu haben, am Ende aber nur ihr Gewissen beruhigt haben, die werden den Teufel tun. 

Die sind es aber auch und nur die wo mir die Hutschnur aufgeht.

Gruß 
Mucki


----------



## Dorschrobby (30. Oktober 2003)

--> Havkat,

wollte mit Vergleich eigentlich bloß rüberbringen das es jeder für sich ausmachen muß, die Grenzen sind fließend, könnte man ewig weiterführen, und am Schluß landen wir bei der PETA.
Fände es schade wenn die "Diskussion" so endet das Du dich genötigst fühlst das Thema dicht zu machen.

Ansonsten sind wir doch gar nicht sooo weit auseinander, oder ?

Mucki, ich nehme "verangelte" Fische auch mit, auch aus einem Döbel oder Rapfen lassen sich noch Frikadellen machen.
Fischst Du nur zum Nahrungserwerb?, nicht aus Spass ?, nicht wegen dem "Kribbeln" wenn die Rute/Pose beim Biss zuckt ?
Ich muß/kann, das ist mein "Hauptantrieb" angeln zu gehen. Ich glaube das ist nur in der heutigen Zeit unschick zu sagen/zuzugeben. Ja, ich freue mich wenn ich viele große Fische fange, und wenn ich so die Bilder von anderen sehe, die auch.
Das beknackte an so einer Diskussion ist ja auch das Fischereirecht Ländersache ist. Rapfen waren bis vor ca. 3 Jahre ganzjährig in BW geschont, aber nicht in der Pfalz. also kommt es darauf an auf welcher Rheinseite ich stehe ob er zurück muß oder nicht. 
Jeder, in einem gewissen Rahmen, wie er will.

Tschau
Dorschrobby


----------



## Case (30. Oktober 2003)

Immer wieder gut, das Thema...

Grins
Case


----------



## HeinzJuergen (30. Oktober 2003)

Also ich habe mich zu dem Thema noch nie geäussert, also will ich das nun mal tun.

Ich nehme auch fast jeden Fisch mit (hoho! Einer Meinung mit Mucki):g.

Und wenn ich genug habe (hab' ich aber nitt so schnell) höre ich auf.

Natürlich kribbelt es, wenn einer dran ist.
Aber ich habe den Ausdruck "Sportangler" seit jeher verabscheut.

Mag man mich als Kochtopfangler bezeichnen, so kann ich als
Hobbykoch gut damit leben.
Petri Heinz Jürgen

N.S. Ich akzeptiere als sanftmütiger Mensch jede andere Meinung,
so lange man sie vernünftig äußert

#h


----------



## Mucki (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Dorschrobby,
Also wenn Du meine früheren, zugegebenermaßen etwas langen postings zu dem Thema auch gelesen hättest, würdest Du gemerkt haben das ich durchaus aus Freude am Angeln ans Wasser gehe. Wenn Du so willst auch um meinen Jagdtrieb zu befriedigen. Ich bin aber absolut kein Kochtopffischer.

Nur, wenn ich mein persönliches Limit oder auch das des Vereins, erreicht habe, hör ich das Fischen auf.

Was ich mit Sicherheit nicht mache, ist den ganzen Tag das Wasser abblinkern um am Abend sagen zu können: "Heute habe ich etwa ein Dutzend Zander oder was weis ich gefangen bis mir dann ein Hecht geglückt ist. Aber den hab ich auch zurückgesetzt, war mir zu groß und außerdem so große Hechte schmecken nicht mehr, sind zu trocken."  (nebenbei bemerkt, ist denen die so handeln eigentlich bewußt wieviel ein Großhecht wegputzt, vornehmlich seine zu dicht stehenden Artgenossen?)

Unser Vereinslimit z.B. sieht wie folgt aus: 1 Raubfisch/Tag, 2 Gutfische/Tag und 3 Salmoniden/Tag. Ein Wochenlimit besteht aus 2Tageslimiten und das Jahreslimit aus 10Raubfischen, 50Gutfischen und 50Salmoniden.

Wenn ich also ans Wasser gehe und einen Zander fangen will, mir aber ein Hecht ans Geschirr geht habe ich einereits geloost, auf der anderen Seite freue ich mich über den unerwarteten Fang, bin zufrieden und fische auf Karpfen oder gehe nach Hause. Im schlimmsten Fall nach einer Stunde. 
Dann allerdings hab ich wirklich geloost. 

Natürlich freue ich mich auch, und es ist auch mein Ehrgeiz,  Großfisch zu fangen. Es wäre gelogen wenn man als Angler nicht so handeln würde. Nur ich fang sie halt nicht um jeden Preis.

Was die Gesetzgebung anbelangt muß ich Dir teilweise recht geben. Nur wir haben sie halt mal. Sie zu ignorieren und es hier im AB auch noch lauthauls auszuposaunen ist der falsche Weg.
Ein gut Stück der Gesetze basiert auch auf dem Fehlverhalten bzw. dem Ausnützen von Gesetzeslücken einiger "Sport"-Kameraden. Auch darüber sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## til (31. Oktober 2003)

> nebenbei bemerkt, ist denen die so handeln eigentlich bewußt wieviel ein Großhecht wegputzt, vornehmlich seine zu dicht stehenden Artgenossen?)


Ja klar, das ist ja die ökologische Rolle des Hechts, und deshalb ist es (ab einem gewissen Angeldruck) auch verkehrt, alle Hecht mitzunehmen, besonders die grösseren.
Allerdings, ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht, wieviel ein Hecht frisst. Ich schätze mal so ungefähr sein eigenes Körpergewicht pro Jahr.


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2003)

Moin Til,

ich glaube, dieser Hecht würde jämmerlich verhungern... :q
Wenn ein Hecht Nahrung auch bis zu einem Drittel seines Gewichts (halbe Länge) mit einem Haps wegputzt und durchschnittlich Fische mit 10 - 15% seines eigenen Gewichts zu sich nimmt, wird das ein wenig mehr sein. 
Untersuchungen haben ergeben, dass ein Hecht ca. 3 kg Fisch futtern muß, um 1 kg zuzunehmen. Wieviel er insgesamt frisst, hängt natürlich vom Gewässertyp ab - in stehenden Gewässern wird der Verbrauch geringer sein als in Flüssen.
Steht alles in einem der hübschen Bücher vom Jahr-Verlag...


----------



## Mucki (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Til,
Das kann hinkommen. Werde mich mal um eine genaue Statistik bemühen.
Als Berechnungsgrundlage dient der s.g. Futterquotient der beim Hecht, aus mehreren Quellen übereinstimmend, bei 1/7 bis 1/10 liegt. Es gibt allerdings auch Quellen die von etwa 1/18 sprechen.
Das bedeutet also, um 1kg zuzunehmen muß ein Hecht etwa 7bis 10, bzw. 18kg Futter aufnehmen. Der letzte Wert scheint mir allerdings ein bisschen sehr hoch. 

Deiner Argumentation entnehme ich das viel große Hechte gut für ein Gewässer sind. Diese Meinung ist von Grund auf falsch.

Maßgebend für einen hohen Hechtbestand ist einzig und allein das Futteraufkommen. 
Der Hecht ist ein s.g. Standfisch der seinen Standplatz erbittert gegen Eindringle seiner Art verteidigt.
Ist das Futteraufkommen hoch wird der Radius um seinen Standplatz, in dem er keinen anderen Hecht neben sich duldet, relativ klein sein. Er ist etwas toleranter.
Ist das Futteraufkommen allerdings sehr mikrig, ist dieser Revierradius um ein vielfaches größer. Er wird versuchen mit aller Macht jeden Konkurenten seiner Art zu fressen.

Sind nun sehr viele Großhechte im Gewässer gibt es zwangsläufig auch sehr viele Nachkommen. (falls ich mich recht entsinne ca. 40000 Eier/kg Körpergewicht) Pro 10000 Eier wird etwa 1Hecht bis zur Geschlechtsreife heranwachsen können.
Das heißt also: Eine Hechtdame sagen wir mal 8Kg schwer produziert ca. 320000 Eier, entspricht 32 Hechten von etwa 40-50cm. Pro Elterntier wohlgemerkt. 

Als Beispiel mag ein Versuch der Landesanstalt für Fischerei/Starnberg dienen.
Ein Teich von etwa 1,5ha wurde mit 1000 Hechtsetzlingen besetzt um dem enormen Weißfischbestand einzudämmen.
Nach 2Jahren wurde abgefischt. Es waren etwa 800 stramme Hechte und ein nach wie vor hoher Weißfischbestand.
Von diesem Ergebnis überrascht beschloß man den Teich mit der doppelten Anzahl von Hechtsetzlingen zu besetzen, in der Hoffnung auch den doppelten Ertrag zu haben.
Nun der Ertrag war tatsächlich höher, es kamen etwa 1000 Hechte zusammen. Der Weißfischbestand war immer noch sehr gut.

Dieser Versuch zeigt uns das ein Mehrbesatz mit Hechten, ob nun aus künstlichem Besatz oder aus natürlichem Aufkommen gar nichts bringt. 
Er wird sich immer am Gewässer orientieren. 
Werden nun mehr Hechte herausgefangen haben eben auch mehr Hechte die Chance abzuwachsen. Ein zurücksetzen der Großhechte ist genaugenommen kontraproduktiv.

Diese Feststellung gilt im Prinzip für alle Raubfische. 

In der Natur ist es halt nunmal so: Ganz oben steht der einzelne große Maker, und die große Basis ganz unten wartet darauf das der oben verschwindet.

Oder in Kurzform: Großes Gewässer, viel Futter = mehrere Maker
kleines Gewässer, enig Futter = nur ein Maker.

Da ändert auch ein hoher Befischungsdruck nicht allzuviel.

Gruß 
Mucki


----------



## schroe (31. Oktober 2003)

Ja  Mucki,
in deiner Konklusio kommst du auf das richtige Ergebnis. Mehr Hecht schadet dem Bestand Anderer nicht oder wenig.
Wer ein Biobuch, vorzugsweise "Linder" besitzt, der schaue nach "Volterra" "Räuber - Beute Beziehung" (Regelkreis). 
Der Räuberbestand orientiert sich an dem Bestand seiner Nahrung, ebenso der Friedfischbestand an dem Angebot seiner Nahrung. Ohne Eingriff pendelt sich das von selbst ein. Geringfügige Eingriffe werden durch eine angepasste Reproduktion von Nachkommen kompensiert.

Das es für ein Gewässer bedrohlich sein kann Hechte zurückzusetzen ist wohl ein "Gimmick". 
Ebenso das schüren der Angst,  ein zurückgesetzter Fisch werde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit verenden.
Mach doch mal die Augen auf. Schau in Länder, auf Gewässer in denen C&R betrieben wird. Hier werden Fische regelmäßig öfter gefangen und erfreuen sich jedesmal wieder bester Gesundheit. Die Bestände sind gesund und im eingependelten Gleichgewicht. Es werden keine Zuchtfische nachgesetzt.
Ob das der Sinn des Angelns ist, die Frage soll jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Meine Position habe ich erklärt.
Hat schon mal jemand beobachtet wie laichreife Fische (Lachse u. Mefos) gefangen und abgestriffen werden? 
Ich fänds jedenfalls schade, wenn bspw. eine große gefärbte Mefo vom Angler, mit dem Argument sie habe ohnehin keine Chance, abgeschlagen wird und ihre "kostbare Fracht" nicht zum Wirkort führen kann.

@til
Wo hast du gelesen, dass Hechte im Jahr Beute ihres eigenen Körpergewichtes vertilgen? 
Wir hatten mal einen Junghecht im Aquarium, der hat in drei Tagen sein Gewicht verdoppelt.
Großhechte vermögen immer noch mittels einer Attacke, 70% ihrer Körpergröße zu verzehren. Dann ist aber lange noch nicht Schluß mit dem Rauben für dieses Jahr.


----------



## JonasH (31. Oktober 2003)

Ach man, ich glaube ich sag hier nichts mehr zu...
Außer: Was ihr esst nehmt mit, was nicht setzt wieder rein!!!!!!!!
(Ist bestimmt erst nummer 1111 dieses threads?!)


----------



## Mucki (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi schroe,

Bitte nichts verdrehen. Ich habe nicht gesagt das es bedrohlich ist Hechte zurückzusetzen. Ich sagte es ist kontraproduktiv. Das ist ein bischen was anderes.

Was das eventuelle Ableben zurückgesetzter Fische anbelangt kommt es eben darauf wie dies geschieht. Ich denke ich hab es ausführlich geschildert.

Mit dem regelmäßigen Widerfang der Fische und deren bester Gesundheit ist das halt so eine Sache.
Kannst Du mit Sicherheit sagen das der Hecht/Karpfen oder was auch immer der ist den Du oder ein anderer schon mal am Haken hatte? Haben die irgenwelche Fähnchen oder sonstige Merkmale?
(Bitte nicht das Beispiel vom Karpfen Willi dem die linke Brustflosse im 3,5°Gradwinkel absteht)

Also, nicht das Gewissen beruhigen sondern alle Faktoren/Zusammenhänge der entsprechenden Gewässer, auch die Hintergründe beleuchten.

Ich verweise in dem Zusammenhang auf eine Arbeit "Aspekte der Hege und des Tierschutzes bei der Angelfischerei" von  Prof. Dr. habil. K. Schreckenbach Institut für Binnenfischerei e. V. Potsdam
http://www.lfv-swh.de/schrecken10.htm

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Mucki (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JonasH _
> *Ach man, ich glaube ich sag hier nichts mehr zu...
> Außer: Was ihr esst nehmt mit, was nicht setzt wieder rein!!!!!!!!
> (Ist bestimmt erst nummer 1111 dieses threads?!) *



So leicht kann man sichs natürlich auch machen.

Mucki


----------



## til (31. Oktober 2003)

@Shroe:
Wo hast du gelesen, dass ich das gelesen hab  Ich hab bloss geschätzt.
@all:
Jetzt kursieren hier ja auch Zahlen, mit denen man das einigermassen errechenen kann.
Erstmal ist aber klar, dass ein kleiner Hecht im Wachstum sicher sehr viel mehr frisst (im Verhältniss zum Körpergewicht) als ein Grosser. Ebenso ist das Wachstum und damit der Nahrungsbedarf Temperaturabhängig, je wärmer um so mehr wird gewachsen und gefressen.
@mucki:


> Oder in Kurzform: Großes Gewässer, viel Futter = mehrere Maker. kleines Gewässer, enig Futter = nur ein Maker.
> Da ändert auch ein hoher Befischungsdruck nicht allzuviel.


Das stimmt so nicht.
Hoher Befischungsdruck= viele Hechte(>mindestmass) werden entnommen .
Dann Variante 1:
Natürlich Fortplfanzung und/oder Bestazmassnahmen sorgen immer noch für ausreichend Nachwuchs = Es gibt überproportional viele kleine Hecht und kaum noch "Macker"(obwohl, es sind eigentlich Frauen)
Varinate 2:
Besatz ist ungenügend und es werden soviel Hechte entnommen, dass die Fortpflanzungsrate ungenügend ist = Es gibt nur noch wenig Hechte in dem Gewässer trotz ausreichend Nahrung und Unterständen.
Im Falle von Variante 1 ist das natürliche Gleichgewicht schon gestört, wird es im Grunde eben jedesmal, wenn ein "Macker" entfernt wird. Es ist halt ungefähr wie eine Pyramide, oben wenige Grosse, unten viele kleine. Mit der Entnahme eines "Küchenhechts" (c.70cm) entferne ich vielleicht 1/10 der Hechte seiner Kategorie in einem bestimmten Gebiet. Aber wenn ich einen Meterhecht nehme, ist es vielleicht in dem Gebiet der einzige gewesen. Und die ökologische Rolle vom Meterhecht ist eben eine andere als die vom 70er, weil er grössere Beute macht und unter anderem halt auch unterm Jung(hecht)volk ganz anders aufräumt.


----------



## Mucki (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von til _
> *Aber wenn ich einen Meterhecht nehme, ist es vielleicht in dem Gebiet der einzige gewesen. Und die ökologische Rolle vom Meterhecht ist eben eine andere als die vom 70er, weil er grössere Beute macht und unter anderem halt auch unterm Jung(hecht)volk ganz anders aufräumt. *



Du vergißt das im ein Nachrücker folgt. 

Außerdem, es wird in diesem "Gebiet" immer nur einen Meterhecht geben, eben weil es die Gegebenheiten fordern.
Da hilft es gar nicht wenn du glaubst durch Mehrbesatz oder Zurücksetzen noch eine zweiten oder dritten dazugesellen zu können. 
Die zwei oder drei machen das unter sich aus bis eben der Obermaker wieder sein Reich für sich hat. Eben die Pyramide.

Natürlich kann ein übermäßiger Angeldruck, mit der Entnahme der Beute, das Ganze hinfällig werden lassen.
Dem sollten aber die rechtlichen wie auch Vereinsmäßigen Regulative, sprich Fangbegrenzung, entgegenstehen.

Kriegst das im übrigen in jedem Lehrgang zur Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern vermittelt. 

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## til (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich die Zahl der Meterhechte übers biologisch mögliche hinaus erhöhen kann, aber deine These vom "automatischen Nachrücken" hinkt doch gewaltig. Wo war der Nachrückende denn vorher? Und wer garantiert dir, dass er da nicht schon weggefangen wurde? Wenn man den Hecht rausnimmt, fehlt er eben erstmal, bis einer Nachgewachsen ist, also theoretisch genau ein Jahr. 
Und leider ist eben in vielen Gewässern in meiner Umgebung der Angel(Entnahme-)druck auf Hecht zu gross und wirklich brauchbare Fangbegrenzungen habe ich auch noch kaum gesehen. z.B. Am Bielersee ( gutes Hechtgewässer mit sehr hohem Entnahmedruck) gilt: 5 Hechte pro Tag, Mindestmass 45cm. Erfahrene Angler mit Gewässerkenntniss fangen durchschnittlich 1 Hecht pro Tag, das Potenzial (bei 100% C&R) dürfte etwa um das 5-fache höher liegen. Schlussfolgerung: die Kochtopfangler halten den Hechtbestand dauerhaft auf etwa einem fünftel des natürlichen Niveaus.
Fachwissen zur Gewässerbewirtschaftung erachte ich übrigens als für Angler nicht sehr relevant. Meines Wissens gehts beim Bewirtschaften von Gewässern nämlich um den optimalen Ertrag, und den optimalen Hechtertrag erreichst du, wenn du alle Hechte fängst, sobald sie die ertragsmässig optimale Grösse haben und (wenn du auf Naturverlaichung setzt) mindestens einmal gelaicht haben. Diese Grösse liegt wohl ziemlich nahe an den üblichen Schonmassen. Das ist aber die Sicht eines Berufsfischers nicht eines Anglers!. Ich fange tatsächlich lieber grosse Fische, auch wenns kilomässig übers Jahr weniger ist und bin somit nicht am optimalen Etrag interessiert.


----------



## Mucki (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Til,
tut mir leid. Irgenwie verstehe ich dein letztes posting nicht.

Kann es daran liegen das ich undeutlich formuliere oder so verwirrend schreibe das es kein Mensch versteht? Kann natürlich sein.

Dann die Bemerkung: "gutes Hechtgewässer mit hohem Entnahmedruck" ???  Paßt irgendwie nicht zu C&R.

Warum glaubst Du ist das Fanglimit auf 5 Hechte gesetzt? Bestimmt nicht weil zu wenige drin sind.

Wenn ich von Bewirtschaftung eines Gewässer rede dann meine ich die Die Pflege desselben. Das hat mit Berufsfischerüberhaupt nichts zu tun. Es ist die auf das Gewässer und dessen Ertragsfähigheit abgestimmte Hege und Pflege der Fischbestände.

Aber wir sollten dieses Thema vielleicht lieber über PN oder in der richtigen Rubrik, nämlich GEWÄSSERBEWIRTSCHAFTUNG, abhandeln.
Vom eigentlichen Thema sind wir ein ganzes Stück abgerückt.

Mucki


----------



## Gator01 (31. Oktober 2003)

Ihr könnt hier schreiben was ihr wollt, was ich nicht will - werde ich immer wieder schwimmen lassen   einzige Ausnahme sind große Fische im Salzwasser aus großer Tiefe ,weil sie eh tot sind.


----------



## Norgi (31. Oktober 2003)

c&r finde ich persönlich gans in ordnung .In unserer Region gibt es sowiso nicht viel Fisch und die Mindestmaße sind sowieso zu klein.


----------



## HeinzJuergen (31. Oktober 2003)

@ Till und Mucki, Ihr Wissenschaftler:m 
eure Kollegen berechnen die Population mit der logistischen Gleichung.
yn+1=a*yn (1-yn) - Oder ähnlich.#h 
Geht aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Größenordnung, dann beginnt das Chaos!!

Gruß Heinz Jürgen


----------



## KampfKater (5. November 2003)

jetzt misch ich mich auch mal kurz ein

ich angle hauptsächlich um fische zum essen zu haben
das kann nicht falsch sein, denn es ist die urform der nahrungsbeschaffung.
ich entnehme dem wasser damit im jahr ca 70 kg fisch für mich und meine familie, damit kann ich sicher keinen fischbestand ruinieren.
auch wenns manchen nicht passen wird.......
ich halte angler die sagen sie essen fische nicht um den bestand nicht zu gefährden für absolute lügner die nur geil darauf sind sich im "kampf" mit einem fisch zu messen.


gruß
robert


----------



## til (6. November 2003)

Da kann ich nur noch den #d :
"70 Kg im Jahr können unmöglich den Bestand ruinieren. "
Vielleicht wenn du der einzige Angler bist an einem mittleren Gewässer und die 70Kg sich hauptsächlich aus "Futterfischen" zusammensetzen (Weissfische, Felchen, Barsche).


----------



## Tinsen (6. November 2003)

> ich halte angler die sagen sie essen fische nicht um den bestand nicht zu gefährden für absolute lügner die nur geil darauf sind sich im "kampf" mit einem fisch zu messen.



ich lüge nicht. ich sag dir auch so, daß ich angeln geil finde! und je doller der fisch "kämpft" um so geiler ist es. und wenn mir dann danach ist dann nehm ich ihn mit und wenn mir ebend nicht danach ist, dann kommt er zurück.

so einfach ist das.

#h


----------



## masch1 (6. November 2003)

@ Kampf Kater



> ich entnehme dem wasser damit im jahr ca 70 kg fisch für mich und meine familie, damit kann ich sicher keinen fischbestand ruinieren.



ne kleine Rechenaufgabe für dich


In unserem Verein ca. 1000 Mitglieder angelt jeder 70 kg Fisch/Jahr
Wieviel werden insgesammt dem Gewässer entnommen?

Genau richtig 70 Tonnen Fisch
Wenn ich mit dieser Masse kein Gewässer ruinieren kann dann frage ich dich wie sonst?

In unseren Gewässern z.b werden jährlich zwischen 5 und 7 Tonnen Fische aller vorkommender Arten  besetzt also max. 10% der von dir als "Unbedenklich" eingestuften Menge

Um die entmahme auszugleichen müßte der Preis für die Jahreskarte von derzeit 150 Euro auf 1500 Euro erhöt werden

Meiner meinung hast du dir den Falschen Niknamen ausgesucht du hättest dich Kormoran nennen sollen


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von KampfKater _
> *auch wenns manchen nicht passen wird.......
> ich halte angler die sagen sie essen fische nicht um den bestand nicht zu gefährden für absolute lügner die nur geil darauf sind sich im "kampf" mit einem fisch zu messen.*




Hallo Nachbar aus dem Ösiland,

Du machst ja Deinem Nicknamen alle Ehre. Das hätte ich nicht mal so geschrieben.

Aber Deine Aussage beeinhaltet schon was Wahres.

Und was Til da von sich gibt ist ja wohl arg schwach.

Weißfische, Felchen, Barsche als Futterfisch zu bezeichnen zeugt schon mal von einer gewissen Polarität.
Offensichtlich sind das für ihn Minderfische.
Im übrigen sind alle Fische irgendwo "Futterfische" wenn man so will.

Karpfen ist auch ein s.g. "Weißfisch". So 10 Karpfen im Jahr, ist sicherlich nicht viel, durchschnittlich 2-3kg (ist auch nicht viel) bringen schon mal mindestens 20-30Kg von den 70kg.
Aber auch Brachsen, Rapfen, Aitl bzw. Döbel, Rotaugen usw. gehören da auch dazu. 

Die Felchen gehören zur großen Gruppe der Salmoniden, sind also s.g. "Edelfische". 
Offensichtlich von Til auch nicht sonderlich gewünscht. 
Eine der kleinsten von ihnen Coregonus pedschian, in der Schweiz heißt sie örtlich "Kropfmaräne" bring es auf durchschnittliche 32-36cm oder etwa 300Gramm Gewicht. Die Große Schweberenke, Coregonus laveratus kann es schon mal auf mehrere Kilo bringen. (max 10

Tja und Barsche als Futterfisch zu bezeichnen ist schon stark. Andere außer Til sind gerade auf diese Fischart aus.
Sollte Til sie aber immer wieder zurücksetzen, weil sie wie so oft zu klein sind, in der Hoffnung sie würden dann größer werden und den Bestand erhalten, so ist er gerade einer derjenigen die dafür verantwortlich sind das die Barsche eben so klein sind wie sie vielerorts es sind.

Gerade der Barsch, bzw. alle Barschartigen haben ein hohes Vermehrungspotenzial und gehören scharf befischt. Andernfalls neigen sie zur Verbuttung mit nur sehr wenigen, dann allerdings staatlichen Exemplaren. Unsere, gerade in Bayern übermäßigen Bestände, sind total verbuttet und überaltert. Fischchen mit 10-15cm sind schon fast kapital aber schon viele Jahre alt.

Um die begonnen Rechnung weiterzuführen kommen noch 2-3 Hechte von je 3-5 kg, ein paar Forellen, sagen vier mal so ca. 15Stück, der ein oder andere Zander dazu und schon sind 50,60kg Fisch beisammen.

Soviel zum Thema

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## schroe (6. November 2003)

Donnerschlach,..............was tut sich hier denn auf????
@Mucki und Kampfkater,
habt ihr schon mal über ein eigenes Gewässer nachgedacht, ein kleines, Feines, welches ihr selbst besetzt und nach Lust und Laune entnehmen dürft? Die armen anderen Vereinsmitglieder könnten dann zumindest mit einer Beitragssenkung rechnen dürfen.
Grübel....grübel.....vielleicht eine Zuchtanlage?

Wenn man seine Familie durch Angeln ernähren muß, sind 70Kg Fisch sicher nicht zuviel.
Langsam verstehe ich auch der Norges Trachten nach Entnahmebeschränkungen.


----------



## heinerv (6. November 2003)

Hallo,

da habt ihr euch ja ein schönes Thema herausgesucht. Schon oft diskutiert jedoch ohne Änderung der Standpunkt.
@Masch1
Deine Rechnung hinkt. In jedem Verein gibt es Angler, die viele Fische fangen genauso wie es welche gibt, die ihre Karte am Jahresende leer abgeben. Somit ist diese "Hochrechnung" nicht unbedingt zielführend.

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, daß der Fischfang dazu dienen sollte, Fische für den Verzehr zu fangen. Wenn der Zweck des Angelns nur darin besteht, mit der Kreatur Fisch seinen Spieltrieb zu befriedigen, stellt das das Angeln in Frage. Welcher Jäger schießt mit dem Betäubungsgewehr auf Reh und Hirsch, nur um seinen Jagdtrieb zu befriedigen?

Wenn dann mit dieser für mich fragwürdigen Angelart auch noch lautstark geprahlt wird, brauchen wir uns um unser Image bei den Umweltschützern keine Sorgen zu machen.
Es ist doch klar, daß man nicht alle gefangenen Fische mitnimmt, aber muß man das in der heutigen Zeit, wo das Zurücksetzen eines maßigen Fisches schon den Tatbestand der Tierquälerei erfüllt, damit noch prahlen?

Und was die 70 kg anbelangt.
Rechnet einmal hoch, wieviel Kilo in Norwegen an Fischen gefangen werden, um die "Kiste" voll zu bekommen.

Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

Hallo Schroe,
nun mal langsam.

Ich wollte hier nur mal aufzeigen wie sich 70kg zusammensetzen können. 
Es können ja 1Waller sein, 7 stramme Karpfen oder etliche Hundert Rotaugen.

Meine Auflistung ist denk ich mal nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen.

Übrigens die Mitglieder in meinem Verein (320, davon etwa 160-180 aktive) fangen durchschnittlich im Jahr etwa 13-14Kilo. Wobei einzelne Ihr JahresLimit von 50Forellen, 50Gutfische, 10Raubfische, voll auschöpfen. 
Die paar kommen sehr wohl an die 70kg ran bzw. erheblich darüber.    

Trotzdem haben wir ein guten bis sehr Bestand in unseren Gewässern.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

Hallo Schroe,
Du hast das Schaltjahr vergessen. Außerdem was sind 200Gramm Fisch.

Solche Argumentationen bringen nichts. Bitte sachlich bleiben.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Nick_A (6. November 2003)

Hallo Leute #h

mit Interesse habe ich bisher dem Thread still verfolgt...jetzt möchte ich aber auch meinen Senf dazugeben. 

Til hat mit der Bezeichnung "Barsche = Futterfisch" sicher nicht ganz Unrecht ! Was fressen unsere geliebten Hechte, Zander und die großen Barsche besonders gern...RICHTIG ebenfalls Barsche (wenn nicht gerade irgendwo noch leckerere Forellenartigen rumschwimmen).

Dies bedeutet, dass auch kleine Barsche in einem See vorhanden sein sollten. Es gibt bei uns mehrere Seen, in denen nur SEHR WENIGE Barsche überhaupt drinnen stehen (sowohl Kleine als auch Große !!!). An solch einem See macht es durchaus Sinn, Barsche zurückzusetzen in der Hoffnung, dass diese wachsen! #6



> Gerade der Barsch, bzw. alle Barschartigen haben ein hohes Vermehrungspotenzial und gehören scharf befischt. Andernfalls neigen sie zur Verbuttung mit nur sehr wenigen, dann allerdings staatlichen Exemplaren.



Hallo Mucki, #h

du hast mit dieser Argumentation sicher in dem Fall Recht, wenn es SEHR VIELE Barsche in einem See/Fluss gibt...dann neigen sie  tatsächlich zur Verbuttung! Hier würde ich Deine Aussage unterstützen..."RAUS DAMIT"! (IM SINNE EINER HEGEMASSNAHME!!!).

70kg Fisch als "WENIG" zu bezeichnen ist aber beinahe schon ein schlechter Witz !!!

Was habt Ihr denn für Großfamilien, wo so viel Fisch gefuttert wird ?!?

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick

Leidenschaftlicher Angler, der gerne Fisch ist und den Rest wieder schwimmen läßt !


----------



## Nick_A (6. November 2003)

Hallo Mucki,

wie Du vielleicht weißt bin ich Pendler...während der Woche in Stuttgart, am Wochenende in München!

An welchem See/welchen Gewässern ist Euer Verein denn (wie heißt er) ? Ich würde Dir gerne am Wochenende beim Barsche-zocken helfen #6 :q

Suche ohnehin ein Gewässer in München, wo es möglichst viele Barsche gibt!

Eine Entnahme von ca. 14-20 kg Fisch im JAhr je Angler ist aber durchaus realistisch...da scheinen aber auch einige Leute in Eurem Verein C&R zu betreiben, oder ? 

Viele Grüsse nach München #h
Nick


----------



## masch1 (6. November 2003)

@ heinerv


> Deine Rechnung hinkt. In jedem Verein gibt es Angler, die viele Fische fangen genauso wie es welche gibt, die ihre Karte am Jahresende leer abgeben. Somit ist diese "Hochrechnung" nicht unbedingt zielführend.



Nein die Rechnung stimmt

Ich will damit nur aufzeigen das die Meinung "mit meinen 70 kg Fisch die ich im Jahr entnehme kann ich kein Gewässer leerfischen es werden ja 7000 kg besetzt"
fatal ist den gleiches Recht für alle wenn jeder Angler eine solche Meinung hat dann stimmt die Rechnung

Zumal hier immer nur von Karpfen über 3 pf, Hechte über 6 pf, ein paar Forellen natürlich 1-2 pf pro St. geredet wird

es werden auch kleinfische sogenannte "Futterfische" besetzt die sind genau so teuer wie fangfähige Forellen es werden Zander und Hechte besetz die können aus kostengründen nicht Fangfähig besetzt werden ich könnt hier noch gut 10 Fischarten aufzählen die Besetzt werden das muß bezahlt werden

Dieser Besatz kann reell Betrachtet nur zu 2/3 wiedergefangen werden da sie einem natürlichen Fraßdruck ausgesetzt sind (Raubfisch, Kormoran, Gänsesäger,Fischreiher) um nur einige zu nennen

Natürlich kommen eine oder ander mal an die 70 kg Marke 
Was mich nur stört ist diese selbstverständlichkeit "Ich fang 
*jedes* Jahr 70 kg Fisch und ich kann damit nichts kaputt machen
Wenn alle Vereinsmittglieder so Denken und Handeln würden währe auch das leidige Kormoran problem gelöst - die hätten dann nichts mehr zu fressen


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

Hallo Heinerv,
Gutes Statement. Triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. Speziell Dein letzter Satz ist der Punkt hinter dem Thema.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

Hallo NickA,
also mein Verein ist der Fischereiverein München e.V.

Wir nennen zwei Gewässer (Bach und Weiher) unser eigen, ansonsten bewirtschaften wir mehrere kleine Teiche/Baggerseen aber auch größere, rund um München.

Fischen bei uns kann nur wer Mitglied im Verein ist. Außer als Gast zum Schnupperfischen in Begleitung eines Mitgliedes.

Was das C&R unserer Mitglieder anbetrifft, ist es vermutlich so wie es viele Boardies halten. Offiziell verboten, gesetzlich wie vereinsintern, und wenn ich es als Gewässerwart und Fischereiaufsicht beobachte muß ich es auch anden,  aber wenn der Fisch beim Abhaken aus Versehen abkommt kann man halt nichts machen.

Zugeben wird das C&R sicherlich keiner, ganz im Gegenteil.

Falls Du wirklich Interesse hast kannst Du mich über PN kontakten. Dann erhälst Du nähere Infos.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## til (6. November 2003)

@Mucki:
Lass doch bitte die persönlichen Angriffe bleiben und probier mich nicht mit Gewalt zu missverstehen*.
@all:
"Futterfische" sind in meinen Augen alle, die den grossen Räubern als Nahrung dienen, ich hab überhaupt nix dagegen, dass die auch von Menschen gegessen werden, im Gegenteil, es ist sinnvoller als die übermässige Entnahme am oberen Ende der Nahrungskette, die von vielen Kochtpfanglern leider betrieben wird, einfach weil es mehr davon gibt. Anderereits ist es für einen "Ertragsoptimierer" natürlich sinnvoll, die Räuber kurz zu halten, weil er dann noch mehr Futterfische fangen kann.

*Sowas:


> Offensichtlich sind das für ihn Minderfische.


 ist eine dumme Unterstellung und stimmt auch nicht. Somit ist der grosse Teil des folgenden Textes ein einziger Schwachsinn, in dem du mir Sachen Unterstellst, die ich nie gesagt oder gemeint habe. Probier mal dein Feindbild abzubauen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. November 2003)

Ich betreibe fast ausschließlich C&R

(Nehme pro Jahr etwa 3-4 Fische mit, KEINE Karpfen)

Wem das nicht passt, solls halt anders machen, aber immer an die Spielregeln halten (Nicht zu klein und nicht zu vie, wozu gibt es Vorschriften?)


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

Hallo Till,
man wird halt so interpretiert wie man es postet. Geht mir auch nicht anders, wie man sieht.

Sollte ich Dir wirklich zu nahe getreten sein bitte ich hier in aller Form um Entschuldigung.

Trotzdem ist Deine Einstellung falsch und zeigt mir das Du die Zusammenhänge offensichtlich noch nicht verstanden hast oder nicht verstehen willst.

Wenn Du nämlich Dein letztes posting nochmals genau liest wirst Du merken das Dein "überhaupt nix dagegen, ganz im Gegenteil, es ist sinnvoller als die übermäßige Entnahme im oberen Bereich der Nahrungskette" ganz schön hinkt. 
Da haben nämlich die oberen recht wenig zu fressen mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen.

Und wenn ich, wie Du es ja sinnvoll findest, die Räuber etwas kurz halte und damit den Bestand der Futterfische erhöhe, was ist dann die logische Folgerung. Genau, ich kann wieder mehr Räuber zulassen. Kommt also Dir wieder entgegen.
So, und wenn ich nun das Ganze vorsichtig reguliere kann ich eventuell einen optimalen Bestand erhalten. 
Das das Ganze ein Balanceakt ist dürfte klar. Es ist halt immer so wo der Mensch in die Natur eingreift.
Das tut er allerdings auch wenn er sich so verhält wie Du.

Es ist also genauso falsch aus unverstandenem Umweltbewußtsein, in meinen Augen allerdings Gewissensberuhigung, jeden Großräuber wieder freizulassen, wie es auch falsch ist jeden Fisch mitzunehmen.
Das Gesetz allerdings fordert letzteres, zumindest in einigen Bundesländern. Sich darüber hinwegzusetzten ist schlichtweg dreist und dumm und kann im Fall des Falles harte Strafen nach sich ziehen. 

Warum es zu diesen Gesetzen überhaupt hat kommen müssen versuche ich in meinen postings zu diesem Thema zu erklären.
Ein gut Teil der Gründe mag sicherlich das exzessive C&R gewesen sein, weil es einfach kein vernünftiger Grund ist einen Fisch zu fangen, damit seinen persönlichen Jagdtrieb zu befriedigen, und das Tier anschließend wieder schwimmen zu lassen.  

So das soll gewesen sein.
Nochmals, nix für ungut, und Entschuldigung.

Werde mich auch zu diesem Thema ab sofort zurückhalten. es ist eigentlich alles gesagt und wir drehen uns im Kreis. Meine Position ist ja bekannt.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## til (6. November 2003)

@Mucki:
OK.#g 
Ich angle übrigens meistens in Ländern wo C&R erlaubt, manchmal sogar gefordert oder zumindest erwünscht ist, von daher hab ich keine Probleme mit dem Gesetz.


----------



## Tinsen (6. November 2003)

@mucki:

bevor du hier wild "rumballerst", würde ich an deiner stelle erstens besser lesen und zweitens mir andere "gegner" aussuchen.

was du til in bezug auf die futterfische an den kopf knallst ist schon arg schwach.

es geht hierbei um den zusammenhang 70 kg fisch. til sagt das das verdammt krazz ist und er nur den kopf schüttelt.

(jetzt kommts) es sei den es sind 70 kg futterfische.

ich erkläre es dir mal. es machst schon einen unterschied ob du 70 kg hecht oder zander entnimmst oder ob es 70 kg brassen sind.

vom "futterfisch" gibt es einfach mehr. das hat nichts mit weniger respekt einem rotauge gegenüber zu tun.

nur es ist schon ein unterschied ob du eine alte hechtdame oder ein rotauge tötest...

wie oft angelst du eigentlich? was fängst du überhaupt? wieviele hechte hast du denn schon gefangen?

ich denke til hat wesentlich mehr ahnung vom raubfischangeln als du.


----------



## KampfKater (6. November 2003)

so, für alle die jetzt nicht mehr schlafen können, weil da in österreich ein angler ist der mit 70 kg fischentnahme den gesamten fischbestand gefährdet...................

mein gewässer ist ca 5 km Donau, daraus habe ich heuer ganze
4 karpfen, 2 maränen und ca 25 kg brassen(stückgewicht ca1-2kg), sowie ca 8 kg blaunasen, rotaugen u. sonstige weißfische entnommen. 
das ganze auch nicht um meine familie zu ernähren sondern weil ich und meine familie gerne fisch essen(darum kaufe ich pro jahr auch noch ca 30 kg forellen zu). im gegensatz zu manch anderen anglern esse ich auch "ordinäre" weißfische mit genuß.

ich gefährde damit sicher keine bestände, nehm keinem anglerkollegen irgendwas weg, oder quäle ein lebewesen unnötig.

und wenn mein beitrag jetzt so manchem etwas böse geschrieben vorkommt, dann ist das von mir auch so gewollt.
was waidgerechtes angel anbelangt bin ich nämlich etwas empfindlich.

mit trotz allem freundlichen grüssen
robert


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

Hi Kampfkater,
wenn ich könnte würde ich Dir Hand reichen. 

"quäle nicht ein lebewesen unnötig" Das ist des Pudels Kern oder das hüpfende Komma.

Gruß nach Österreich
Mucki


----------



## Andal (6. November 2003)

Man könnte sich auch mal zu den Begriffen "intensiv" und "extensiv" Gedanken machen. Aber bitte nicht flächendeckend, sondern für jedes Gewässer im Einzelnen.
Die Fragen rund um C&R werden sich nie allgemein beantworten lassen. Nur im Bezug auf das einzelne Gewässer kommt man zu Resultaten.

Und mit Polemik und persönlichen Angriffen wird's schon gar nichts.


----------



## KampfKater (6. November 2003)

hallo mucki

ich hoff es haben auch die anderen so verstanden.

wenn nicht, eine kleine story aus dem vorjahr:

ich wollt mal in einem anderen gewässer angeln und hab mir daher eine karte für ein gewässe in meiner gegend besorgt
ich hab aus diesem gewässer in einem jahr 7 karpfen entnommen,
worauf ich vom dortigen fischereiaufsichtsorgan als "dummer fleischfischer" bezeichnet wurde.
genau dieses aufsichtsorgan betreibt im selben gewässer c&r
dabei hat er bis zu 60 stück(in worten: sechzig) fische im setzkescher, die er nach bis zu 10 stunden hälterung wieder zurücksetzt.
 dem wasser entnimmt der gute mann nur zander und forellen(aber nur wenn er glaubt daß ihn keiner sieht). er ist ja ein waidgerechter angler, kein fleischfischer.

das zum thema c & r und damit laß ich das thema, kommt eh nichts dabei raus.

mfG
robert


----------



## Lenzibald (6. November 2003)

Servus Kampfkater
man noch ein Linzer im Board wenns net aufpassts werden wir Linzer gleich alles übernehmen. Wo war denn das mit dem fleischfischer ?? Kenn auch so nen See. Melde dich mal bei mir dann können wir zu zweit angeln.


----------



## KampfKater (6. November 2003)

hallo nachbar*g*

schau mal in deine pn

gruß
robert


----------



## Lengjäger (6. November 2003)

einwenig off topic


@ KampfKater

Was sind denn Blaunasen?


----------



## siegerlaender (6. November 2003)

hallo zusammen,
keine angst, werde mich jetzt nicht wieder zu diesem thema äußern. allerdings hat sich meine meinung dazu nicht geändert.....der fisch ist KEIN sportgerät!


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lengjäger _
> *
> 
> Was sind denn Blaunasen? *



Hallo Lengjäger,

ich antworte mal für Kampfkater.

Blaunasen sind Rusnasen und Rusnasen sind Zährten. http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Vimba&speciesname=vimba

Haben glaube ich auch ein schwarzes Bauchfell, bin mir nicht 100% sicher.

Im Gegensatz zur Nase, http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Chondrostoma&speciesname=nasus haben die Rus- oder Blaunasen einen dunkelgefärbten Nasenbuckel, daher der Name.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Dorschrobby (6. November 2003)

Hy,

mit den 70 Kg is es doch so eine Sache, wieviel Angler auf welche Gewässer. masch1 hat da doch nicht ganz unrecht, wenn dort 1000 Mitglieder sind, wären es nur 100 säh es doch schon ganz anders aus. Wenn 5 Angler auf 5 Kilometer Donau verteilt sind können die noch mehr entnehmen und keiner merkts.
Da hinkt doch dann auch der Vergleich mit Norge. Aber warum will keiner in den Süden ?, weil es "überfischt" ist, in Nordnorge sind noch nicht viele Angler, da wird dann auch noch besser gefangen. 
--> kampfkater, ist es denn so schlimm wenn man "geil" auf einen Drill ist ?, macht Dir das eigentliche fischen nicht Spass ?, ich könnte meine Fische billiger kaufen, auch wenn mir nichts aus der Hand rutscht. Sind denn Hollands Hechtgewässer nicht deshalb so gut weil eben nicht alles gekeult wird ?
Wenn ich von einem großen Hecht träume, fahr ich ins Ausland, und das weil hier die Bestände zu arg gerupft werden.
Is vielleicht auch eine "typisch deutsche" Einstellung, wenn der Fisch mir aus der Hand flutscht fängt ihn später ein anderer..Neid.., also selber einsacken. Erinner mich an einen Gartennachbar, da haben Brombeeren am Zaun gehangen, er selbst will keine, hat sie dann abgeschnitten, Begründung : keiner kriegt meine Brombeeren!!!!!!

-> Atomobst, können uns zusammentun, fang auch oft nix, hab aber mit Angelfreunden meinen Spass.

Der Vergleich mit der Jagt hinkt doch auch, erstens ist mir bekannt auf welches Tier ich schieße, aber nicht was für ein Fisch beist, kein Jäger knallt aus Versehen auf einen Minihirsch, ein Minihecht beist aber.
Zweitens wird keine Jagdgemeinschaft den Wald leerballern.

--> Siegerländer, Fisch kein Sportgerät, O.K., aber was ist der Fisch eigentlich ?, nich doch irgentwo ?, ist unser Verhältniss zu Tieren allgemein nicht ein wenig merkwürdig ? Wir haben Haustiere, Nutztiere, und .. auch für unser "Vergnügen" (Zirkus) und für Sport, Hunderennen, Pferderennen, Brieftaubenwettflüge. 
Wo siehst Du den Fisch ?

Wohl ein unendliches Thema, kann man hier "schriftlich" auch etwas schlecht behandeln.

Tschau
Robert


----------



## KampfKater (6. November 2003)

hey jungs...........

ich hab nie geschrieben daß ich JEDEN fisch den ich fange mitnehme. ich geh aber nicht zum angeln wenn ich weiß daß ich gar keinen fisch brauche.
natürlich bin ich auch vom drill eines großen karpfen begeistert und laß den karpfen auch wieder frei wenn er mir zu groß ist.

ICH BIN AUCH KEINEM ANDEREN BÖSE DER ANDERS FISCHT ALS ICH.

ich mags nur nicht wenn manche c & r glauben sie hätten die waidgerechtigkeit neu erfunden und alle die fische fangen und essen sind weiß ich was............

so und jetzt klink ich mich endgültig aus dem thema aus.
angeln ist viel zu schön um sich darüber zu ärgern

petri heil wünscht euch
robert


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2003)

hab mal kurz durchgerechnet ich hab heuer ca. 20kg Fisch entnommen... dass ist eigentlich nicht besonders viel... 
1 Hecht (3 kg)
2 Aale (3 g)
6 Karpfen (12 kg)
5 Forellen (2kg)

Insgesamt wurden in unserem Verein von 131 Anglern 745kg Fisch "erbeutet".   Das heisst ich hab 4 mal soviel entnommen wie der Durchschnitt von 5,6kg pro Angler pro Jahr  
Muss ich mich jetzt als Fischräuber bezeichnen lassen? 

[Wers nicht glaubt kanns unter www.fischereiverein-hahnbach.de nachlesen]


----------



## löti (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von heinerv _
> *
> Welcher Jäger schießt mit dem Betäubungsgewehr auf Reh und Hirsch, nur um seinen Jagdtrieb zu befriedigen?
> *



also heiner - das ist genau meine rede. ja du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund

auch ich angle hauptsächlich auf fische, die ich zum verzehr bestimmt habe ... wobei dann sowieso leider viel zu selten was in der pfanne landet ... 

wenn ich mal einen unter maß fange, kommt der wieder zurück ins wasser ...  ab und an halte ich es auch so mit monster fischen ... was soll ich mit einem karpfen von über 8kg? 

leider hab ich von berufswegen nur selten zeit, mal am wasser zu sitzen ... und wenn, dann ist es ein naturerlebnis zum abschalten ... war in den letzten 10 jahren sicher über 50 mal an der donau auf zander unterwegs und hab nur 4 gefangen ... die sind allerdings in der pfanne gelandet

ich will einfach das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden!

grüsse aus dem ösiland


----------



## Mucki (6. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,
jetzt aber mein wirklich letztes posting zu dem Thema. Es wurde alles schon mal gesagt und ich sags jetzt auch nochmal.

Kilogramm hin oder her, viel oder wenig Fisch entnommen. Das ist eigentlich ein Thema das in Gewässerbewirtschaftung gehört.

Um was es mir und kampfkater und vielen anderen geht ist das was Dorschrobby so formuliert: "aber was ist der Fisch eigentlich ?, "

Nun der Fisch ist ein Lebewesen und leider ein Lebewesen das sich nicht mitteilen kann.
Jedes Lebewesen, egal ob Hund, Katze, Maus und eben auch der Fisch hat ein Anrecht auf ein weitesgehend artgerechtes Leben ohne Stress, Leid oder Schmerz.

Wenn wir uns als Mensch schon anmaßen dieses Recht ein wenig einzuschränken indem wir dem Lebewesen Fisch Stress und Leid, vielleicht auch Schmerz in der Form antun, indem wir es fangen und wenn möglich auch noch lange drillen "müssen", dann soll es wenigsten einen vernüftigen Grund haben, nämlich den das er dem Mensch als Nahrung dient, mit der Konsequenz das dies zwangsläufig tödlich endet.

Alles andere ist ein wiederholtes Spiel mit der Kreatur das je nach Auslegung auch Tierquälerei genannt werden kann.  

Jeder muß für sich selbst entscheiden ob er dies will, nach außen auch noch lauthals kundtut, und in einigen Bundesländer zumindest eine Ordnugswidrigkeit begeht.
Sollte jemand grundsätzlich damit Probleme haben, dann darf er nicht angeln gehen.

Ich habe mich pro Fisch entschieden, und habe trotzdem meinen Spaß am Angeln und will ihn auch nicht missen.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Tinsen (7. November 2003)

@ mucki:

man pack deine bibel wieder ein !
mir wird schlecht, wenn ich deine gedanken lese !
du hast ja solch eine achtung vor dem fisch und solch einen respekt und ach was die arme kreatur...

aber angeln gehst du trotzdem !?

man das ist so scheinheilig. wenn du außenstehender von irgendeinem grünen verein wärst, dann könnte ich dir ja irgendwie noch folgen. aber du angelst selber. 

das paßt einfach nicht zusammen.

und sag jetzt nicht: du bist vorsichtiger oder machst es nur ein wenig oder sowas.

so nebenbei ist es immer noch nicht erwiesen, daß fische schmerz empfinden....


----------



## Mühle (7. November 2003)

@ tinsen

Klinke mich auch nochmal eben ein. Mucki hat insoweit völlig recht:


Der Mensch befindet sich in der rechtfertigungsbedürftigen Situation. Gerade heute. Diese Rechtfertigung fällt völlig unproblemtaisch und verständlich gegenüber Außenstehenden aus, wenn man sagt, man fange die Fische, um sie anschließend zu verzehren.

In ärgere Erklärungsnöte gelangt man dann, wenn man diesen Grund nciht vorweisen kann. Dann fragen sich nicht nur "unsere Gegner" zurecht: Warum gehst Du denn dann überhaupt angeln?
Es bleibt dann tatsächlich nur noch der sog. Drill und das ganze Drumherum. Klar finde ich einen aufregenden Drill auch um seiner selbst willen geil. Nur ohne weitergehenden Grund wäre er für mich wertlos. 

Auch ich nehme längst nicht alle Fische mit, die ich mal fange, nur habe ich diesem Umstand insoweit Rechnung getragen, dass ich (fast) nur noch auf diejenigen Fischarten angle, die ich auch verzehren kann, ohne :v zu müssen. 

SO: Es soll jeder so fischen, wie er möchte. Aber dass sich derjenige, welcher sich prinzipiell mit dem Vorsatz, den Fisch nur fangen, nicht aber verwerten zu wollen, zum Angeln aufmacht, in einer rechtfertigungsbedürftigeren Lage befindet, als derjenige, der sagt: ich will ihn essen, sollte wohl Konsens sein, oder?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## til (7. November 2003)

> ...sich derjenige, welcher sich prinzipiell mit dem Vorsatz, den Fisch nur fangen, nicht aber verwerten zu wollen, zum Angeln aufmacht, in einer rechtfertigungsbedürftigeren Lage befindet...


Damit kann ich Leben:q mit der "rechtfertigungsbedürftigeren Lage" 
Aber im Ernst: Ich finde entweder ist Angeln Tierquälerei oder nicht, ob man den Fisch anschliessend released oder tötet ändert in meinen Augen dann auch nicht mehr viel. Und logischerweise halte ich das Angeln, resp Drillen nicht für Tierquälerei, sonst würd ich es aufgeben. 
Ausserdem gibt es auch ein Abwägen von Tierschutz gegen Naturschutz: C&R kann aus naturschützerischen Gründen Sinn machen(wenn der Bestand der betreffenden Fischart and dem Gewässer eher Dünn ist), auch wenn es Tierschützerisch gesehen natürlich schade ist, das "der arme Fisch" dann in seinem Leben ev. noch ein zweites (drittes,viertes...)mal gedrillt wird.
Ich bewerte den Schutz der Natur, also auch der Lebensräume und Arten, höher als den Schutz eines tierischen Individuums vor einem bisschen Drill.


----------



## hecht24 (7. November 2003)

nun ich bin ja ein religiöser mensch.
allerdings kein buddist.
beim buddismus werden ja wohl keine tiere gegessen.
beim judentum und den nachfolgereligionen schon.

hier dient das tier der ernaehrung.
in der natur gibt es ein fressen und gefressen werden.

dem fisch ist es egal ob er nun vom groesseren fisch,kormoran oder von mir verspeist wird.
das mal zum begriff moral.

jeder mensch hat eine religion und sei es der atheismus.
dieser stellt auch eine art religion dar.fuer den urknall braucht man eine menge glauben.da war nix dann knallts und es geht los.
dazu gehoert ein groesserer glaube als anzunehmen das es im universum ein hoeher entwickeltes wesen als den menschen gibt.
waere doch vermessen anzunehmen das der mensch auf milliarden von planeten die hoechste entwicklungsform waere.

gott ist ein wesen das eine hoehere entwicklungsstufe als wir hat.so einfach ist das

wer an nix glaubt soll bitte erklaeren wo das weltall zuende ist.
und dann was danach kommt.
der mensch kann den begriff unendlichkeit verstandsmaessig nicht begreifen.so ist das.
das unterscheidet ihn vom tier.selbst im urwald ohne kontakt zur aussenwelt gibt es dieses.

thema zuruecksetzen.

wer etwas fangen will wird die bestaende schonen.

selbst das meer kann kaputtgefischt werden.

siehe kabeljaufischerei vor neufundland oder die heringsfischerei vor einigen jahren.

im suesswasser koennen gute bestaende binnen kurzer zeit kaputtgemacht werden.

beispiel: 

alfsee.

dieser see wurde von diversen angelzeitungen angepriesen.

heute ist dieser see kaputtgeangelt.

ist vereinsgewaesser von mir daher weiss ich das.

www.nwaev.de

sobald ein binnengewaesser in der angelzeitung steht geht es definitiv bergab mit den bestaenden.zumindestens in D


in NL sieht es anders aus.


----------



## Mucki (7. November 2003)

Tja Tinsen,
ich hab mal Deine Postings zum Thema in diesem Thread durchgelesen. Ausser warmer Luft und Selbstrechtfertigung kommt nix rüber.

Andere begründen oder versuchen ihre Einstellung zum Fischen zu begründen. 

Du bist nur polemisch.

Wenn es Dir schlecht wird beim lesen mußt es halt so machen wie beim Fernseher. Knopf drücken bzw. nix lesen.

Ja ich habe Achtung vor dem Tier. Ist das ein Verbrechen?

Du allerdings hast es offensichtlich nicht. Dein letzter Satz im letzten posting sagt alles. Mehr Ignoranz und Rechtfertigung geht nicht.

Bring doch mal aussagekräftige Argumente nicht nur das was Du ablieferst. Damit stellst Du Dich ins Abseits, merkst es aber nicht.

Manchem mögen meine postings auf den Wecker gehen. Hab sogar Verständnis dafür. Manche könnten auch darauf verzichten.

Aber noch viel mehr kann man auf Deine verzichten.

Mucki


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. November 2003)

Jeder Fisch, der in einem Gewässer mit angrenzender Zivilisation (also quasi in der Stadt) lebt, würde wohl den ganzen Tag schreien wenn er könnte (gillt auch für Meeresfische).
Weil was der MENSCH da so reinpumpt (ob absichtlich, oder Unfall) trägt nun wirklich nicht zum wohlbefinden der Tiere bei...
Natürlich wird der Fisch beim Drill mehr Stress empfinden als sonst, aber ich glaub nicht, das es ihn nachhaltig Schädigt, wenn man ihn richtig berhandelt...

Ich liebes, wenn mir n grüner Erzählt, ich wär n Tierquäler, aber er zwanzig Meter weiter die 5 Enten mit 20 Kilo Brot (ihr wisst was gemeint ist) füttert... und das jeden Tag...

Oder der nette Kollege, der seinen Karpfen nicht Todschlägt, sondern in die Plastiktüte steckt...

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, aber ich finde es falsch eine großen Fisch unzubringen und dann nur teilweise zu verwerten und den Rest in die Tonne zu kloppen.
Jedoch finde ich es vollkomen OK, wenn jemand seinen Fischbedarf durch das Angeln erreicht.


----------



## Tinsen (10. November 2003)

ach mucki,

hast ja die bibel wieder nicht weggepackt.

ich bin nun schon ein paar tage im internet. und auch ein paar tage im anglerboard. benutz doch mal sie suchmaschine und du wirst mehr inhalt von mir zum thema c&c lesen können.

habe irgendwie keine zeit und lust mich über die "moralisch integeren angler" zu äußern.


----------



## KampfKater (10. November 2003)

hallo,

@tinsen.........ich muß mucki recht geben.
warum versuchst du nicht uns deine einststellung zu erklären anstatt nur zu polemisieren.


mfg
robert


----------



## Tinsen (10. November 2003)

warum kannst du nicht lesen oder den befehl "suchen" ausführen ...


----------



## Palometta (10. November 2003)

Hey Mucki,
hattes Du uns nicht schon vor langer Zeit verspochen Dich nicht mehr zu diesem Thema zu melden ?
Nur mal so zur Info , überall auf der Welt wird C&R praktiziert und keiner regt sich darüber auf !
Es wir sogar vielerorts sogar angeordnet  !
Nur ein paar  Deutschen wissen es mal wieder besser !
Wenn ich in NL einen Karpfen schlachte muss ich aufpassen das mir nicht das gleiche geschieht !
Wenn ich zB. in Noordholland einen Hecht mitnehme gibs mindetens eine Anzeige wegen Fischdiebstahl.
Auch an den Seen in Frankreich sollte man seine Karpfen besser zurücksetzen !  
In Spanien am Ebro und am Riba Roja-Stausee gilt das selbe für Waller !
In den USA werden die meisten Barsche wieder zurückgesetzt.
Sind jetzt alle diese Menschen für Dich Tierquäler ?
Bis Du das Mass der Dinge ?
Oder ist das Bay-Fischereigesetz Deine Bibel nach der man bedrohte Tierarten scheinbar ungestraft fangen und verzehren darf 

( Dein Posting in --> Gewässer > Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung! > Krebse (Galizier)

aber jeden brandmarkt der einen Fisch zurücksetzt ?

Deine scheinheiliges Lehrmeisterhaftes verhalten bringt mich fast
zum kot***

Oder geht es Dir nur um deine Quote ?


----------



## KampfKater (10. November 2003)

für alle die waidgerechtes angeln zum kotzen finden, ein auszug aus der fischereiordnung des landesfischereivereins oberösterreich

"Entnahme 
Wir freuen uns, wenn Sie in unseren Gewässern erfolgreich sind und sehen in der Entnahme der erlaubten Beute eine Bestätigung für unsere Bewirtschaftungsmühen. Scheuen Sie sich daher nicht, Ihren Fang auch dem tatsächlichen Ausmaß entsprechend einzutragen; Sie helfen uns bei der konkreten Beurteilung der Verhältnisse. 
Beachten Sie bitte: Jeder in einem Netzbeutel (Setzkescher) aufbewahrte Fisch gilt als Beute und darf nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Haben Sie die erlaubte Höchstzahl von Fischen gefangen, im Netzbeutel aufbewahrt oder getötet, beenden Sie bitte an diesem Tag die Fischerei. 
Ein weidgerechter Angler wird jeden maßigen Fisch behalten und die heutzutage unfaire und leider nicht selten vorsätzlich praktizierte Methode des Fangens und wieder Freilassens (catch and release) ablehnen. Wir betreiben den Fischfang des Nahrungserwerbs wegen und nicht aus einem krankhaften Vergnügen heraus, wodurch Fische unnötig gestresst oder verletzt werden."

so, und das ist jetzt endgültig mein letzter beitrag zu diesem thema.


gruß
robert


----------



## Tiffy (10. November 2003)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder warum ich Deutschland nicht mehr Angeln gehe.....#d

Fischen wird Verstand, Klugheit, Intelligtenz und was weiß ich nicht alles angedichtet. Sie sind einfühlsam und sehr sehr empfindlich. Stress bedeutet für diese Species ein wahres Leiden. Selbst dann wenn bewiesen ist das die überhaupt keine Nerven oder ähnliche Organe haben die dafür verantwortlich sind überhaupt Schmerzen empfinden zu können. Denn dann kommt noch die ethische Frage und die Philosphie u.s.w. , jedenfalls finden viele deutsche Angler immer wieder Gründe die im Grunde verbieten müsstens das eben diese Angler überhaupt Angeln gehen. Ganz schön verwirrend finde ich.....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. November 2003)

Und ich sage mal, ihr sollt hier eine sachliche Diskusion führen und nicht euch gegenseitig angiften.
Zum Thema selber sag ich als reiner Meeresangler nichts. Nur das die Fische die ich fange auch sehr gut schmecken.


----------



## Laksos (10. November 2003)

@ Palometta



> Wenn ich zB. in Noordholland einen Hecht mitnehme gibs mindetens eine Anzeige wegen Fischdiebstahl.



Ich nehme keine Stellung zu eurem "High Noon"-Verhalten hier; aber trotzdem habe ich eine brennende Frage: Was muß ich denn tun, wenn ich in Noordholland auch einmal einen Hecht essen möchte?


----------



## hecht24 (11. November 2003)

@ laksos
da wirst du im fischrestorant einen kaufen muessen.
der kommt dann vielleicht aus D.
hier brechen nicht umsonst viellerorts die bestaende zusammen.

ne im ernst jetzt,andere laender andere sitten.
was palometta sagt ist fakt.viele laender schonen ihre bestaende bloss in D wird froehlich abgeschlachtet.

ok in meck pomm wo kaum einer wohnt und viele gewaesser sind geht das aber in NRW mit bald 17 mio einwohnern sieht es anders aus.hier werden ehemalige topgewaesser regelrecht kaputtgemacht.
dazu noch die kormorane,das wars dann.


----------



## len (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

tja ich finde auch, wenn man angeln geht, dann besteht der eigentliche sinn doch darin, fische zu fangen um sieim anschluss zu essen (für mich jedenfalls).
Naja jeder hat seine Meinung
Len


----------



## dosco (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

hallo,

cc ist m.e. eine sauerei. als angler betrachte ich neben dem sportlichen und entspannenden faktor die entnahme der fische als hegemassnahme und meine pflicht (sauberkeit am angelplatz und der gewässer ebenfalls). ich habe auch spaß an der gesunden natur; fischüberfüllte seen mit massensterben im sommer und verkümmerte und kranke fische mit verletzten mäulern und pilzüberzogenen schuppen tragen nicht zu meiner entspannung bei. ich finde es pervers, wenn ich (wie schon geschene) karpfenangler treffe die einen fisch jedes jahr mehrfach fangen und ihm einen namen gegeben haben. 
ausserdem genzt das beanglen von fischen, die man plant wieder zurückzusetzen, m.e. an tierquälerei (hirsch erst ins bein schiessen, wieder hochpeppeln und laufen lassen macht auch kein jäger).
was ich fange und besonders was ich plane zu fangen, das esse ich selbstverständlich auch. 
alles andere ist nuXXXX-verarschen: zahlen und abhauen!

dosco


----------



## Arcanion (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

FROHLOCKET !!! Der Thraed ist wieder auferstanden aus seiner wohlverdienten Ruhe  #u


----------



## MichiHH (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Hier ist es bedeckt, vorhin schien aber kurz die Sonne!


----------



## Achim_68 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Hier regnets Katzen und Hunde.









@dosco

mässige mal Deine Ausdrucksweise, ich habe die *Prostituierten* mal etwas entschärft - ich hoffe das war ein Ausrutscher!?


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

grau, nass und kalt !


----------



## Palometta (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Wirklich kein schönes Wetter aber es wird sicher bald besser


----------



## til (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*



> was ich plane zu fangen, das esse ich selbstverständlich auch


  
Ansonsten voll daneben.


----------



## tidecutter (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

ich hab schon gesucht. hier ist das wetter hin #6 

hier ist es ziemlich. (denkt dran:nachts ist es kälter als draußen!)


tidecutter


----------



## taildancer (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Hihi...Geil!!!


----------



## Achim_68 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> Hihi...Geil!!!


das Wetter, oder was????


----------



## max nollert (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Hallo Karpfenangler und Nichtkarpfenangler!
Matze Koch hatte eine Aussage dieses Berichtes zitiert. Nehme dies zum Anlass ihn hier vollständig einzustellen.
Schon lange schleppe ich dieses Thema mit mir herum und noch viel länger fische ich gezielt auf Karpfen. Leider hat es uns erwischt und wir haben eigentlich keine Chance, dass unser Handeln per Gesetz erlaubt wird. Die Franzosen allerdings haben es  seit diesem Jahr geschafft, denn auch da war es seit vielen Jahren nur geduldet... Mit "No Kill" auf Aufklebern, Aufnähern, T-Shirts, als Vereinslogo, mit No Kill-Kampagnen jeglicher Art etc. haben sie es nach 11 Jahren endlich geschafft, Karpfen jeder Größe und nach eigenem Ermessen nach dem Fang legal zurück zu setzen... Aber wir sind leider nicht in Frankreich!

Wir sind dran und müssen uns für etwas rechtfertigen, was wir so einfach nicht rechtfertigen können! Man kann keinem Nichtangler oder Nichtkarpfenangler (und das ist die klare Mehrheit der Bevölkerung) plausibel erklären, warum man einen Fisch gezielt fängt, um ihn dann wieder frei zu lassen. Unser Handeln macht mit den scharfen Brillen, mit denen wir oft betrachtet werden, für diese, genau genommen keinen direkten Sinn.



Jetzt wollte ich an dieser Stelle eigentlich einen Vergleich mit einer anderen Sportart anbringen und dadurch deutlich machen, dass wir ungerecht behandelt werden und bei allen anderen Sportarten, die mit Tieren zu tun haben, niemals solche Probleme auftauchen! 

Leider habe ich kein passendes Beispiel gefunden! Jede Sportart ist einzigartig und ein Vergleich dient zu dem nur dazu, um von unserem Handeln abzulenken. Wir sollten uns aber mit unserem eigenen Thema befassen und nicht auf andere, mehr oder weniger fragliche Beispiele Verweisen, um unser eigenes Handeln zu rechtfertigen! Nur so haben wir eine Möglichkeit auf Dauer ernst genommen zu werden, um irgendwann die ganz kleine Chance zu bekommen catch & release nach eigenem Ermessen legal durchführen zu können. 

Dazu müssen wir einen langen schwierigen Weg durchlaufen, ein bisschen Glück haben und vor allem uns selber auf die Finger schauen. Das wichtigste ist, dass alle zusammen halten: ich meine damit, dass alle wirklich versuchen catch & release vorbildlich auszuführen. Genauso sollten wir aber auch respektieren, dass ein Angler einen gefangenen Fisch waidgerecht tötet um ihn anschließend zu verzehren – dies gilt auch für Karpfen! 

Wenn wir lernen einen Kochtopfangler zu respektieren und zu tolerieren, dann erfahren wir diese Toleranz hoffentlich auch irgendwann, wenn wir einen gefangenen Fisch nach eigenem Ermessen zurück setzten.   

All das, um die Achtung vor der Kreatur nicht zu verlieren und um über die Zeit zu kommen - die Zeit die wir benötigen, dass alles etwas stiller um uns wird, die Zeit die es bedarf, dass andere Menschen an den Hebeln sitzen Gesetze zu verändern - es sollten schon aufgeschlossene Menschen sein, die das verstehen und den Hebel umlegen und ohne scharfe Brille erkennen was schon seit jeher gilt: 

DIE SUCHE NACH DEM SCHÖNEN GEFÜHL, BESTIMMT DAS LEBEN EINES JEDEN - UM DIESES GEFÜHL BEIM ANGELN ZU ERLEBEN, MÜSSEN WIR DIE FISCHE NICHT TÖTEN!!! 

Wollen wir einem Angler, der den Fisch fängt um ihn mitzunehmen, die Freude am Fang doch nicht abstreiten und dem Fisch den „Stress“ eben so wenig - somit wird mit dem Schlag auf den Hinterkopf und dem waidgerechten Stich ins Herz unter anderem auch diese Freude für Gegner von C&R genau so unwichtig, wie der Stress des Fisches, den er kurz vor seinem Ableben hatte. Unter uns gesagt: Das Töten des Fisches ist also die Erlaubnis zur Freude beim Fang! Ein zurückgesetzter Fisch, mit oder ohne Foto, (ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an die Äußerungen über Karpfenzuchten und Koikarpfenzuchten, wo es um die problemlosen Landaufenthalte von Karpfen über einen gewissen Zeitraum mit lediglich befeuchteten 

Kiemen geht) also ein zurückgesetzter Fisch mit oder ohne Erinnerungsfoto, hatte bis zum beschriebenen Landaufenthalt das gleiche hinter sich gebracht, wie ein Fisch der Sterben musste und ist damit gequält oder nicht gequält? (Dies ist eine Frage an Gegner von C&R)

Die Antwort von Gegnern müsste demzufolge  - gequält - lauten. Das bedeutet, dass ein „Kochtopfangler“ zum Spaß Fische quält, was ihm aber erlaubt wird, weil er die Fische anschließend betäubt und absticht und verzehren wird. Klingt absurd - ist aber Realität bei uns. Wie gesagt, uns hat`s erwischt und wir haben, so lange der Drill als unverantwortliches Stresszuführen ohne besonderen Grund, abgestempelt wird keine Chance - fast keine!

Letztendlich sollten wir also versuchen den Sinn unserer Fischerei genau so bedeutend zu machen, wie den Sinn einen Fisch zu verzehren, was heute zu Tage ja kein Muss mehr ist, da wir uns ja auch anders ernähren können. Kein Angler muss verhungern, wenn er keinen Fisch mit nachhause bringt! 

Der Sinn ist das Befassen mit der Natur in unserer Freizeit, der Wirtschaftliche Faktor und vor allem die Achtung vor der Kreatur in der zukünftigen Zeit eventuell legal und verantwortungsbewusst ausleben zu können. 

Wir müssen zu verstehen geben, dass wir dazu im Stande sind.



Uns hat`s erwischt aber wir haben eine ganz kleine Chance!



NO KILL nach eigenem Ermessen!



max nollert


----------



## Garfield0815 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

och nöööööö, nicht schon wieder  #d  #d  #d  #d  #d


----------



## Fischdödl (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Dies Woche soll`s Wetter schlechter werden.#6Ist dann das Sommerloch vorbei#c|supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Anmelden und am selben Tag gleich diesen Beitrag|kopfkrat #d ... ja, wenn das kein Zufall ist:m


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Anmelden und am selben Tag gleich diesen Beitrag|kopfkrat #d ... ja, wenn das kein Zufall ist:m



Nein Toni, das ist kein Zufall und das soll nach meinem Dafürhalten wohl auch kaum wie ein Zufall aussehen. Also nicht gleich wieder irgendwelche Gerüchte zu spinnen versuchen. #h

Wenn Dir der Name Max Nollert nichts sagt, ist das ja kein Problem. Aber mit Hilfe von Google müßtest Du dann herausfinden, dass es sich bei Max Nollert um einen der Karpfenangler Deutschlands handelt, die ihr Hobby zum Beruf gemacht haben und im Bereich der eigenen Köderschmiede und mit Produkten wie dem Carp GPS und dem Vertrieb der französischen Technostrat-Booten in Deutschland ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen - über persönliche Sympathien und Asympathien kann man streiten, ich kenne Max Nollert nicht persönlich und halte mich aus solchen Diskussionen deswegen heraus. 

Insofern ist aber auch recht schnell klar, dass Max Nollert als spezialisierter Karpfenangler eine Einstellung vertritt, die eindeutig PRO C&R aussagt. Und weil dieses wichtige Thema normalerweise in Karpfenforen eher entspannt - wenn gleich natürlich auch eher einseitig orientiert - diskutiert werden kann, hat er es wahrscheinlich kaum als Problem angesehen, hier im Anglerboard genauso vorzugehen.

Im übrigen hat sein Posting oben doch eine Kernaussage, die man anscheinend nicht oft genug wiederholen kann: *Gegenseitige Toleranz*! Wenn wer einen Fisch abschlagen und verzehren möchte, soll er es tun. Wenn wer einen Fisch lieber zurücksetzen möchte, soll er das aber bitteschön auch tun dürfen und seine Einstellung vertreten dürfen. 

Mehr möchte ich dazu eigentlich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

@Pilkman

Danke für deine Hinweise #6 
Manchmal wäre eben hilfreich, wenn sich neue dementsprechend auch vorstellen.#h

Gegenseitige Toleranz ist ja gegeben, deswegen ist es aber um so auffälliger, dass es gerade in letzter Zeit einige Anmeldungen hier im Board gab, die gleich im 1, 2 oder 3. Beitrag Reizthemen gepostet haben. Das ist mehr als Zufall ...
Aber in diesem Falle wohl anders, sorry.#h


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Danke für deine Hinweise #6
> ... Aber in diesem Falle wohl anders, sorry. #h



Kein Problem, Toni! #6 

Ich wollte nur vermeiden, dass die Stimmung bei diesem Thema umschlägt, womit keiner der beiden "Seiten" geholfen wäre.


----------



## thorsten73 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Totgesagte leben eben doch länger.........


----------



## plattform7 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Hallo, Leute!


Ich habe nicht alles durchgelesen, also bitte nicht hauen #t ....

Zuerst muss ich sagen, dass ich auch der Meinung bin, dass es jeder so halten soll, wie er es für richtig hält... Eine Frage fällt mir aber dazu ein:

Wenn man die Fische, vor allem Karpfen, Schleie zurücksetzt, wie wirkt sich das dann auf das zukünftige Beißverhalten von genau diesem Fisch aus? Ich meine, Karpfen oder Schleien sind ja keine Rotaugen, sind bisele scheuer, schlauer und vorsichtiger... Beißt dieser Fisch dann in näheren Zukunft wieder? Oder ist das Ergebnis daraus (angenommen, es wird viel released), dass ein See entsteht, bei dem viele Fische drinne schwimmen und keins davon beißen will?

Ich muss sagen, ich stelle fest, dass bei uns in Gewässern sehr viele Fische schwimmen, auch sehr viele große, gefangen wird aber vom Jahr zu Jahr weniger. Muss natürlich nicht heißen, dass das durch Releasen entstanden ist, der Gedanke ist mir aber durch den Kopf geschossen und da dachte ich, frage ich mal nach, wie Eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich sind....


----------



## Pikebite (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

@plattform

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zurückgesetzte Fische sehr wohl wieder beissen, auch Karpfen und Schleien.

Vor rund 18 Jahren haben ein Freund und ich einen winzigen Tümpel befischt, der mit Karpfen, Schleien und Gründlingen extrem überbesetzt war. Alle gefangenen Fische (im Laufe eines Jahres ca. 250 Karpfen, 30 Schleien, 20 Giebel und 600 Gründlinge) wurden lebend in unser Vereinsgewässer umgesetzt#6 . Die Karpfen und die Giebel sind noch nach Jahren immer wieder gefangen worden. Das kann ich deshalb mit Sicherheit sagen, weil es bei uns vorher keine Giebel gab und die Karpfen durch ihre langestreckte Form und die ungewöhnlich großen Flossen leicht zu erkennen waren. 

Einmal fing ich eine Schleie, die ein großes Geschwür an der Schwanzwurzel hatte. Aufgrund dessen habe ich sie zurückgesetzt. Am selben Tag fing sie ein Vereinskollege wieder, der sie dann allerdings abschlug.

Ich denke, dass manche Fische durchaus hakenscheu werden können, andere Exemplare der selben Art aber immer wieder an die Angel gehen. Auch bei denen gibts Misstrauische und Vertrauensseelige....

Dass weniger gefangen wird, liegt wohl eher daran, dass alles abgeschlagen werden muss ---> Tote Fische gehen niemals wieder an die Angel.:c 

Der bekannte niederländische Hechtangler Jan Eggers hat vor einiger Zeit versucht, den Begriff "selective harvest" in Deutschland populär zu machen. Frei übersetzt und aufs Angeln übertragen heißt das "Fischentnahme mit Augenmaß". Man sollte nicht dogmatisch alles töten, was man fängt, aber auch nicht zwanghaft alles zurücksetzen.

Beispiele: 

_Man fischt sehr erfolgreich auf Zander. Obwohl man vorhat, einen Zander mitzunehmen, lässt man den zuerst gefangenen Neunpfünder wieder schwimmen. Den für die Küche besser geeigneten Fünfpfünder, der als nächstes beisst, schlägt man hingegen ab._

_Drei Tage nach Ende der Schonzeit fängt man einen maßigen Hecht, der vom laichen aber noch dürr wie ein Rechen ist. Da er kaum Fleisch auf den Gräten hat, darf er wieder schwimmen._

Von Gesetzes wegen ist das in Deutschland nicht möglich, mit negativen Auswirkungen auf die Bestände. Ich hoffe auf ein Umdenken und eine Gesetzesänderung. Bis dahin (hoffentlich!!!) müssen wir leider mit der aktuellen Rechtssituation klarkommen.:v


----------



## Himmsel (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Guten Hunger auch von mir.


----------



## carper_83 (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## plattform7 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

@Pikebite

Danke für die Schilderung deiner Erfahrungen!

Du sagst: "Tote Fische gehen nicht an die ANgel". Ich meine tod sind die bei uns nicht, es schwimmt jede Menge drin, nur beißen tuen die nicht... Komisch, naja, mal schauen, was das nächste jahr so bringt....


----------



## Carp-Hunter1982 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Moin!

Vorschlag:

In den meisten Angelvereinen gibt es ja eine Tägliche oder Wöchentliche Stückzahl an  Edelfischen die entnommen werden dürfen!

Wir gehen mal von 3 Edelfischen (3 Karpfen) als maximal-Wert pro Woche aus die entnommen werden dürfen!

Ich finde es würde Sinn machen, wenn man die Fische z.B. Karpfen nach Gewicht bewerten würde!

Alle Karpfen die das Mindestmaß erreicht haben aber unter 15 Pfund sind gelten als 1 Fisch.   

z.B.  ab 15 Pfund gillt jeder Karpfen als 2 Fische.

Und ab 20 Pfund gillt jeder karpfen als 3 Fische. 

Ab 30 Pfund besteht ein stricktes Mitnahmeverbot.

Wildkarpfen gehören  meiner Meinung nach knallhart auf die Rote Liste und Jeder der vor meinen Augen einen abschlachtet kann sich auf eine heisse Disskussion gefasst machen!!!


Also darf ich in einer Woche maximal zwei 15-19 Pfünder mitnehmen oder einen 20-29 Pfünder!


Bei einer solchen Gesetzgebung könnte ich mich auch mit den Kochtopfanglern arrangieren!

Ich respektiere Jeden Angler der einen normalen maßigen Karpfen mitnimmt!   Aber mit Zunemender Größe und Gewichts des Fisches und dem daraus resultierenden Alter des Tieres sinkt im gleichen maße mein Verständniss für dieses Angeln!

Ich befürworte C&R!  Aber ich halte mich zurück am Wasser!


MFG  Lasse


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*



Carp-Hunter1982 schrieb:


> Ich respektiere Jeden Angler der einen normalen maßigen Karpfen mitnimmt!   Aber mit Zunemender Größe und Gewichts des Fisches und dem daraus resultierenden Alter des Tieres sinkt im gleichen maße mein Verständniss für dieses Angeln!


Jetzt erkläre doch mal, wieso du einen sehr großen Karpfen für rücksetzenswerter hälst, und auch eine höhere Fangquotenbewertung dafür willst? |kopfkrat #h 
Im Sinne der weiter abgelaufenen Lebensspanne und der größeren Wühltiefe im Boden kann man das auch anders sehen. 
Andererseits ist dies auch vom Gewässer abhängig, ein Karpfenteich wo hauptsächlich Karpfen reingehören, ist eine andere Situation als eher fehlbesetzte Karpfen in z.B. Forellengewässern, die ich als nicht schonenswert ansehe. Die Wühlaktivität und Gewässertrübung von Karpfen ist nicht ohne.

Dem Karpfen an sich hilft meiner Ansicht nach zur Release-Häufigkeit am meisten, dass geschmacklich er einer der schlechtesten Speisefische unserer Gewässer ist, selbst Rotaugen und Brassen passen noch einfacher in die Küche. Das hilft insofern dem Karpfen, weil der Jäger nach besseren Küchenfischen wird den Karpfen gerne wieder entlassen, außer es ist ein Radikalverwerter.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*



Carp-Hunter1982 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Vorschlag:
> 
> ...




Ui, Respekt!:m

Du hast ein 3/4 Jahr gebraucht, um deinen ersten Beitrag zu verfassen!
Und dann noch so ein elendiges Streitthema wieder neu entfachen...#6

Das kann Einigen bestimmt das Sommerloch überbrücken!


----------



## schadstoff (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Warum ihr nicht einfach Angelt Leute dieser Thread ist 5 Jahre alt und wird immer noch diskutiert OMG. -.-

Keiner aber wirklich keiner kann mir erzählen das er jeden Maßigen Fisch mitnimmt, dieser ganze Topic ist einfach nur schmarrn.

Closed den Mist doch mal endlich 

gruss schadstoff #q


----------



## Fischpaule (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*



Carp-Hunter1982 schrieb:


> Wildkarpfen gehören  meiner Meinung nach knallhart auf die Rote Liste und Jeder der vor meinen Augen einen abschlachtet kann sich auf eine heisse Disskussion gefasst machen!!!



...hast du denn überhaupt schon mal einen Wildkarpfen gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen oder gesehen, wie einer gefangen wurde - bzw. kannst du denn überhaupt einen Wildkarpfen von einem domestizierten unterscheiden#c:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: catch and release..wie haltet ihr das ??*

Och nööö. Da gräbt einer einen alten C&R Thread aus, der versehentlich noch offen war.

Da es zu diesem Thema mit Sicherheit keine neuen Erkenntnisse gibt und auch eigentlich alles gesagt wurde, mache ich das lieber dicht.


----------

